# Chris Brown Under Investigation for Felony Battery



## jen77 (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting

From People:

 Quote:

  Chris Brown is under investigation for alleged domestic violence felony battery, the LAPD confirms to PEOPLE. 

"The identity of the victim will not be released," said Officer April Harding. "Any victim who's involved in a domestic violence incident is entitled to confidentiality." 

Both Brown and girlfriend Rihanna were scheduled to perform at the Grammys, but this statement was released Sunday evening: "We have just been informed that Rihanna will not be attending tonight's 51st Annual GRAMMY Awards. We're sorry she is unable to join us this evening." 

Around 12:30 a.m. on Sunday, the R&B singer and a woman were in a vehicle in L.A. when they became involved in an argument, according to a police statement. After stopping his car, Brown and the woman got out and the argument escalated. The woman suffered visible injuries and identified Brown as her attacker, according to police. 

The LAPD received a 911 call reporting the disturbance. "If police locate Brown, yes, he's subject to arrest," Officer Harding added. 

When officers arrived they found the victim, but Brown had already left the scene, the statement reads. 

The LAPD is conducting an investigation into the incident. 

Earlier Saturday night Brown and Rihanna were at the Recording Academy and Clive Davis's Pre-Grammy Gala in Beverly Hills. 

When asked about Rihanna's well being, her rep told PEOPLE, "Rihanna is well. Thank you for concern and support."


----------



## jen77 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fom TMZ:

 Quote:








Law enforcement sources tell TMZ Chris Brown is being investigated by the LAPD in an alleged assault on a female.

According to police, Brown and a woman cops refuse to identify were arguing inside of a vehicle around 12:30 this morning when suddenly things allegedly turned violent. 

Cops say they received a 911 call, and when they arrived they noticed the woman had visible injuries. We're told she then identified Brown as her attacker. Cops say Brown had left the scene by the time police arrived.

Cops say they are looking to speak with Brown and may arrest him when they find him.

When we called reps for Brown's girlfriend, Rihanna, for a statement, her people told us, "Rihanna is well. Thank you for your concern and support."

*UPDATE*: Grammy officials have just announced that Rihanna will neither perform on the show tonight -- as scheduled -- nor walk the red carpet for the event.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2009)

I just saw this.  I never thought Chris Brown was a good match for her.  He seems arrogant and immature and if this is true I won't really be surprised.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was shocked to hear of the investigation of Chris Brown on Felony Battery Charges. Chris Brown seems like a nice person and I hope this is all a misunderstanding. I also pray Rihanna is well. I will keep both of them in my prayers and thoughts.

Although this is unrelated (probably should begin a another post but I will mention here anyhow) did you all hear about Usher's wife suffering complications from plastic surgery? That is extremely sad--my thoughts go out to him and his family as well.


----------



## butterfly_6978 (Feb 8, 2009)

I honestly was shocked to hear this moments ago. Chris Brown seems like a nice young man and there must be more to the story than People or E! are able to report at this time. Time will reveal the essence of the story regarding this incident.

Although this is unrelated, did you all hear about Usher's wife suffering complications from plastic surgery? I think we should keep Usher and his family in prayer as well as Chris Brown and Rihanna.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, everyone pretty much thinks Rihanna is the unidentified woman.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 8, 2009)

would never peg CB for being violent with girls.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 8, 2009)

This is from theybf.com. It's a blog, but she's usually pretty acurate with posts.

 Quote:

  UPDATE (9:11p EST): Ok, here’s the low down we got from an extremely credible PR source on the ground at the Grammys. Said source tells TheYBF.com that the “car accident” story is false and is being used to throw everyone off. Rihanna is DEFINITELY the victim of domestic violence and is now pressing charges against her boyfriend Chris Brown as we speak. Early this morning while leaving Clive Davis’ party, the two got into a physical altercation in their limo and he punched Rihanna in the face. We’re told that’s when he/the limo dropped her at Hancock Park in L.A., and she ran and called 911. He left the scene and hasn’t been found since. We’re told Chris has until midnight tonight to turn himself in to LAPD. Otherwise, he will be arrested as soon as he’s spotted by an LAPD officer. We’re told Rihanna is definitely in the hospital recovering as we speak.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay I'm pissed.

Nobody hits my boo!


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

I just heard he turned himself in.
I never would have expected this from him.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok I'm Pissed...Because I hate domestic violence on anyone, celebrity or not...I was a victim of it in my first marriage and it is very tragic especially when you love the person that is beating the crap out of you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_I honestly was shocked to hear this moments ago. Chris Brown seems like a nice young man and there must be more to the story than People or E! are able to report at this time. Time will reveal the essence of the story regarding this incident.

Although this is unrelated, did you all hear about Usher's wife suffering complications from plastic surgery? I think we should keep Usher and his family in prayer as well as Chris Brown and Rihanna._

 

PLastic surgery didn't she just have another baby a few hours ago?


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I just heard he turned himself in.
I never would have expected this from him._

 
He was just on sesame street with elmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was so cute.

Im in shock. I hope riri is ok.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

Her baby is 2 months old, Tish. Supposedly, she's in critical condition and was there for a tummy tuck and lipo. Vanity is *not* that serious and why go to Brazil for what you can get here?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ .2 months/ 2 hrs same thing  ....LOL, Stop it...it was a exaggeration...too soon to be having surgery after a delivery IMO ....That is crazy...did people not learn anything from Kanye's Mother's death....Vanity is not that pretty if you are dead! I hope she is okay...but Jesus...He loved you for who you were and how you looked already obviously


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

You know in Hollyweird, 2 months later you should be 110 lbs. and God forbid you have stretch marks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ So true...God forbid you be REAL!!!


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *butterfly_6978* 

 
_Although this is unrelated, did you all hear about Usher's wife suffering complications from plastic surgery?_

 
Wow, I really hope she's okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_He was just on sesame street with elmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was so cute.

Im in shock. I hope riri is ok._

 
Yeah I saw that too, it was adorable.

*ETA*: He's being held on $50,000 bail, and the media officially confirmed that it was Rihanna.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 9, 2009)

This situation is a HOT ASS MESS! It was just reported that the victim is indeed Rhianna. Sad situation.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2009)

It was really Rihanna? Damn!

Not only was that a horrible thing to do, but what a way to screw up your career of serenading young teen girls at concerts.

He fucked up. Poor rihanna.


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 9, 2009)

Asshole. How dare! 
Physical violence is never the answer... I heard that this wasn't the first time either. I'm really glad that Rihanna called the police and not her manager to reduce publicity. Abuse should never be tolerated.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ I agree...Maybe with the little fame chasers he was able to get away with it...But he needs to realize she is just as famous as he is and not looking to hang on his coat tails or fight for his sweaty t-shirts after a concert


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know how true it is, but according to this: Bossip.com  Archive UPDATE *Exclusive* Chris Brown Gives Rihanna Black Eye For Giving Him Herpes?!?!? 
supposedly he gave her a black eye for giving him herpes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welll hell..I don't believe in violence but I would F* a &**&&^^% up for that too! Althought they both should have been using protection...Damn instant response...Hummmmm...at least the eyes will heal...the herpes is the gift for a lifetime ...Lets hope this is not true


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 9, 2009)

What a dumbshit.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Her baby is 2 months old, Tish. Supposedly, she's in critical condition and was there for a tummy tuck and lipo. Vanity is *not* that serious and why go to Brazil for what you can get here?_

 
I agree that vanity is not that serious but I understand.  I think what people were saying about her was probably getting to her and she felt the pressure of being his wife and looking the part.  

I'm not surprised she went to Brazil for 2 reasons - 1) Brazil is known for it's plastic surgery procedures. 2) She probably thought she could do it, no one would know and then she could step out looking like a new woman.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ But I don't think people said she looked bad did they....they said they thought she was and  looked too old for him...a tummy tuck is not gonna change that...But then again I don't keep up with the tabloids so not sure what they say about her

Brazil is also known for a lot of botched PS procedures...The ones thhat can't make it here flock there...


----------



## Lapis (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris ain't go angel, he fucked up her car in Barbados last year, there were rumors he hit her then too but the car was the only thing that needed tlc at that point.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow. What an asshole!!! I'm not even a huge Rihanna fan but this has nothing to do with celebrity at this point...fucking dick. 

And the herpes thing...I actually read that it was *him* that gave *her* herpes and he was supposedly cheating on her. But who knows for sure.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ But I don't think people said she looked bad did they....they said they thought she was and  looked too old for him...a tummy tuck is not gonna change that...But then again I don't keep up with the tabloids so not sure what they say about her

Brazil is also known for a lot of botched PS procedures...The ones thhat can't make it here flock there..._

 
People have said she was ugly, she looked like a man, her body was horrible - the list goes on.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm, speechless!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_People have said she was ugly, she looked like a man, her body was horrible - the list goes on._

 
Ahhhh thats too bad for her....However I still wish people would learn to love themselves and be happy with themselves despite what others think or say. Too much pressure trying to get the publics approval. I didn't find she looked like a man or any of that....but never paid that much attention either I guess.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate when shit like this happens. Because when the time comes for his next album..all will be forgotten. I hope she's ok.


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, if she did give him herpes, then I don't know.
I mean physical violence is never the answer.
But if someone gave me herpes...I'd be fighting. 
I guess at this point I feel bad for both of them, regardless of whatever actually happened.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

I doubt she gave him Herpes. They were "in their own world", hugged up and smooching at Clive's Pre-Grammy gig, according to sources. However, he is a flirt and she does not hide her jealously.


----------



## User67 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_would never peg CB for being violent with girls._

 
Me neither, I was so very disappointed when I heard about this last night. I was actually sitting there watching the Red Carpet arrivals on E!, I especially was looking forward to seeing Rihanna because she always looks so amazing. And then they announced the story & that neither her or Chris Brown would be there & I was so shocked!


----------



## User67 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_PLastic surgery didn't she just have another baby a few hours ago?_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I doubt she gave him Herpes. They were "in their own world", hugged up and smooching at Clive's Pre-Grammy gig, according to sources. However, he is a flirt and she does not hide her jealously._

 

I don't doubt it...I adore Rihanna but celebrities are not above having and passing along Herpes...Doesn't mean he just found out about it...maybe he is just getting pissed about...one never knows...But I don't doubt it by any means ...either way...him giving it to her or her giving it to him.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_People have said she was ugly, she looked like a man, her body was horrible - the list goes on._

 
Riiiiight....His fans have said such. And, Usher's arrogant ass defended her and their relationship to the end of the earth and released a whole album about her and how happy he is with her....So, why exactly was she having surgery? I guess she was the one who thought she was ugly with a horrible body because she really doesn't come across as the type who gives a damn what other people think. Still, in all, why Brazil? Bigger celebs get their surgeries right here in the good ol' U S of A. I really hope this does not cost her her life.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I don't know how true it is, but according to this: Bossip.com Archive UPDATE *Exclusive* Chris Brown Gives Rihanna Black Eye For Giving Him Herpes?!?!? 
supposedly he gave her a black eye for giving him herpes._

 
i was just getting ready to post a comment mentioning this. from what i heard yesterday, she had herpes and ended up passing it to him and that's what sparked the arguement/physical altercation.

STD's are sick and it's understandable to be LIVID if someone passes something to you but damn chris!! this is what sisters and/or female cousins are for!!!!
i'm not trying to make light of the situation by any means, but a man beating a woman is wrong on ALL LEVELS. unless ri-ri pulled a gun on chris and was trying to unload on him he had no business whatsoever beating her ass.
this just sucks because now both careers are on the line. especially chris's.
whether she gave the boy herpes or not, i hope she's okay.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

I just find it odd that you would beat the shit out of a person who gave you Herpes, but have no problem canoodling with them prior to doing so. That makes absolutely no sense to me.

*ETA* Couple that with his background, her jealousy (which makes 2 tempers), their youth and the assumption that he's hit her before.....he's not sitting thru a dinner and music, holding an asswhipping back, IMO.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

You might be right...But you never know when he found out he had it, if he has it...and I just know if I found out I would almost snap to....Violence is not the answer....But one never knows how they will react in that situation until they have been faced with it....Herpes outbreaks give no warnings...maybe he had a outbreak that day...and not the day before when he was cuddling...Either way their lack of life experience has probably played a role in all of it.  Because they should have been using protection if this was the case...Just cuz it looks and smells clean don't always mean it is...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You might be right...But you never know when he found out he had it, if he has it...and I just know if I found out I would almost snap to....Violence is not the answer....But one never knows how they will react in that situation until they have been faced with it....Herpes outbreaks give no warnings...maybe he had a outbreak that day...and not the day before when he was cuddling...Either way their lack of life experience has probably played a role in all of it. Because they should have been using protection if this was the case...Just cuz it looks and smells clean don't always mean it is..._

 
exactly. she may not have even known she had it. he may have just found out that day and decided to confront her about it. who knows. 
not to mention, how does he know he didn't give it to her???????????????? that is a HUGE possibility being that women normally experience the harsher effects of a STD since the disease has a nice dark warm place to live in. not trying to be gross but hey, it is what it is.
obviously there's more to the story than we know but given the way he reacted, maybe she admitted to knowing she had it or that maybe she stepped out on him but we'll never know since these diseases can't be traced
it still sucks tho. i mean, if it's true?????? the WHOLE WORLD knows they have herpes. that's a SUCKY situation to be in


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

The whole world is just as in the dark as the Herpes virus. We don't know anything. We're speculating as much as Bossip, who is not a credible source.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ Correct....I was just stating I don't doubt it could happen....Herpes is passed everyday....It doesn't discriminate between people... whether you are famous or not...I hope for both of their sake that neither one of them have it...because it will affect the rest of their lives and not in a positive way...I am a big fan of both of them and loved seeing them together.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

Chris has a girlfriend here in DC. And lets just say, there's a HIIIIIGH STD rate in DC, so if anyone did catch something, i wouldn't be surprised.


but about this domestic violence thing....


if Rihanna wasn't the victim, she would have probably shown up at the Grammy's to dispell any future rumors. But yo thats really sad. He's 19 years old and already beating women. I knew there was a reason I never liked that crooked tooth motherfucker. Fuck him.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_  crooked tooth motherfucker. Fuck him._


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard about his on the radio this morning. This could be the end of his career...but who knows...the football player who plays for the chiefs beats his wife and he's still on the league. He gets no respect though and my BF always talks about how he would kick his ass. 

Herpes is a no go. It sucks for both of them if they have it. They will ALWAYS have it and they are too young to have it so soon.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

oh and another thing, Chris coulda got Herpes from "Superhead". My homegirl's current boyfriend (an actor who has been in several shitty movies), used to fuck with Superhead and she told him that she fucked Chris Brown a couple of times...when he was underage. that disgusting hoodbooger.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

The sad thing is people think these celebrities are safe...Hell they get the most ass there is and therefore that makes them have the highest statistics of having STD's...Half the time most people that have herpes go years before they even know they have it and just keep spreading it....My bestfriend is married to a NFL player and he gave her herpes and she has been living with the whole ordeal of it for 10 years....I told her I wish he would try to ever leave her...they better just stay together and suffer through it together.

Superhead has f'd up a lot of homes, marriages etc....what a Superwhore ... But the dumbass men fall every cute ass in skirt so oh well..shame on they tails


----------



## User67 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is the latest from TMZ:

"TMZ has confirmed Rihanna is the named alleged victim in the Chris Brown case and the allegation is that she was assaulted with a deadly weapon.

Law enforcement sources tell us the crime report calls the incident assault with a deadly weapon -- we do not yet know the nature of the weapon.

The crime report gives the victim's name as Robyn Fenty -- that's Rihanna's real name."


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 9, 2009)

i've heard about this a few times today, but is it actually true? people DO lie, especially when its regarding such a high profile couple.. plus everytime i heard about it the story changed..??

but if it is true, then i think hes disgusting and theres no excuse for it.. std's, cheating.. whatever..


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

The STD rumor has come from one site. I'm just not someone to believe everything I hear, especially when it comes from Bossip. There are more credible sites out there. Unless he got a Filet Mignon and a side of burning piss at the table that night, I don't think the fight stemmed from that. 

Here's a story from the Daily News:

_R&B singer Chris Brown was arrested Sunday night by Los Angeles cops for allegedly beating up a woman, and insiders identified the victim as his superstar girlfriend Rihanna.
Sources said Brown beat sexy singer Rihanna, 20, after they fought in his car following a pre-Grammys party.

"She got out of the car to walk home. He got out to stop her," said a source. "Things got physical. He hit her, possibly more than once. She had multiple bruises."

A security guard at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles told the Daily News Sunday night that he saw Rihanna being taken for treatment at the hospital.

"She's been released," said guard Rodderick Brown.

The "Umbrella" singer and Chris Brown, 19, were both scheduled to perform at the Grammys, but pulled out at the last minute.

The Los Angeles Police Department would not identify the woman who was attacked, citing confidentiality.

The sweet-faced "Run It!" singer turned himself in wearing jeans at a Los Angeles police stationhouse about 7:15 p.m. local time.

He was polite, cooperated with cops and was released after paying $50,000 bail, police said.
Police said the fight took place about 12:30 a.m. Sunday in the affluent Hancock Park neighborhood.

"Brown and the woman were inside of a vehicle," said LAPD spokeswoman April Harding. 

"According to the victim they became involved in an argument. ... The argument escalated into an altercation."

By the time cops responded to the scene following a 911 call, Brown was gone.

Brown and Rihanna were seen Saturday night at a pre-Grammy gala hosted by music mogul Clive Davis in Beverly Hills.

The two posed for pictures and were spotted kissing before they hopped into a waiting silver Lamborghini.

"They were arguing. Apparently, Rihanna accused him of checking out other women at Clive Davis' party," said the industry insider.

"It seems she's taking the steps you'd need to take if you were going to press charges," added the source. "But she could wake up tomorrow morning and decide she still loves him."

The pop world's power couple have been dating for more than a year, and rumors have swirled that they were engaged.

Yet there were rumblings in recent days about troubles, and sources described the Barbados-born beauty as a clingy girlfriend who can't bear to have Brown out of her sights.
[email protected]_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree...However who knows what it stemmed from...I sure don't


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2009)

Supposedly, Chris could do up to nine years for this. This is going to get very ugly, I think.

**Update** Tameka Foster is reportly in Stable condition after suffering complications from routine surgery in Brazil.


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Supposedly, Chris could do up to nine years for this. This is going to get very ugly, I think.

**Update** Tameka Foster is reportly in Stable condition after suffering complications from routine surgery in Brazil._

 
I think Chris has ruined his career. Regardless of what actually happened, and we may never know, people will always remember this. Especially since many Chris Brown fans are also Rihanna fans. 


Glad she's doing okay.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 9, 2009)

On the radio I heard she had a bite mark on her arm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not cool!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

i knew it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

However I am a BIG fan of Rihanna...hence she has always been on my avatar....
One of my bff and fellow Specktrette...Her Husband has a major role in the music industry and works with these guys often was also a big fan of hers as well...But after working around her and in the same capacity as her...he said she is a real "Work of disrespectful Art " for lack of a better word.  
So everyone is not as we want them to be or as we hope they are. That gives no one a right to ever be hit...just saying she probably was not completely innocent in all this


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i knew it._

 

Girl How did you know that LOL ...you crack me up!!!


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_However I am a BIG fan of Rihanna...hence she has always been on my avatar....
One of my bff and fellow Specktrette...Her Husband has a major role in the music industry and works with these guys often was also a big fan of hers as well...But after working around her and in the same capacity as her...he said she is a real "Work of disrespectful Art " for lack of a better word.  
So everyone is not as we want them to be or as we hope they are. That gives no one a right to ever be hit...just saying she probably was not completely innocent in all this_

 
I've definitely heard that she can be really disrespectful sometimes, and she has quite a temper. I'm not saying any of this was her fault at all, but there's always the possibility he was provoked. He shouldn't have hit her at all, or whatever he did to her, but sometimes people can't control how they react.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow his career is sooo done. It doesnt matter if its true or not. What a dumbass!! He had a great career and lots of $$ Im sure a great way of life. No one likes a woman beater and he can kiss all that he has accomplished goodbye. 

Michael Phelps taking bong hits in the camera to all the other younger celebs out there messing up in the public eye.

Thats a damn shame.

And Ushers wife going all the way to Brazil is nuts. She could have went to Dr Rey and got that done, she has $. This makes no sense. Plenty of celebrities get plastic surgery and they dont get exposed if she was tryin to do it on the low. And she isnt even a celebrity. I dont get it.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

^^he'll lose some fans, but the rest of his STANS are gonna stick by him the same way R Kelly's pissy fans stood by his urinating ass when he did what he did to that kid.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ So true Mama...Hell celebrities seem to get more famous with a prison record....


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

^^exactly. some girls will be all turned on by this shit. just sick n sad. Rihanna needs to whoop his ass with one of her umbrellas and keep it moving.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 I love you girl!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^exactly. some girls will be all turned on by this shit. just sick n sad. Rihanna needs to whoop his ass with one of her umbrellas and keep it moving._

 





 youre too funny


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL! i'm just sayin...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I think Chris has ruined his career. Regardless of what actually happened, and we may never know, people will always remember this. Especially since many Chris Brown fans are also Rihanna fans. 


Glad she's doing okay._

 
Nah.

R Kelly still has fans and a career. Look at Michael Jackson. A lot of people in the entertainment business do bad things, it doesn't mean they're done forever. Chris Brown will probably get trashed by the paparazzi for a while, but that's not going to change the fact that millions of teenage girls adore him.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^he'll lose some fans, but the rest of his STANS are gonna stick by him the same way R Kelly's pissy fans stood by his urinating ass when he did what he did to that kid._

 
LOL! I should have read the whole page first! ITA


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

^^shit, not just teenage girls. i know grown women who love that crooked tooth nasal-singing bastard.


----------



## User35 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I heard about his on the radio this morning. This could be the end of his career...but who knows...the football player who plays for the chiefs beats his wife and he's still on the league._

 

Nah he'll keep on with his shitty "singing", look OJ killed his ex and her boyfriend. 

Im thinking he will get time for it though. Its hard to dismiss the fact that she ( with visible injuries which makes it a felony, and their relationship determines which P.C it falls under either 243(e)(1) or 273.5 anywho ) confirmed him as the attacker...its kinda hard to wiggle outta that one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^Yep but celebrities always manage to get some sort of deal....They of course are above the law in MOST cases...


----------



## User35 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah most people with 273.5 usually get around 6 months but mind you that is in my county. LA doesnt have the capacity to hold a lot of inmates due to the HIGH volume of retard criminals.Anywho I heard somone say something about assault with a deadly weapon..I've done a case on a man with that charge ( he tried to ax someone ) and he got a year. Buuut with good and work time it was about 7 months .

So who knows...he will probably get off light. If I was her though I would dump his ass. IDK.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ Exactly...from experience...if they hit you once...they will hit you twice...unless they get help for their anger issues....And as RUMORS have it...this is not their first violent round.... Took me awhile...but I had kids to think about...But when I finally said No More..I never looked back ...My first husband hit me prior to marriage I should have known after marriage it would be worse but I was 18 young and inexperienced too...No one believed me...he was such a good guy...Until he drive his car up into the police station trying to chase me


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

my boyfriend is an asshole.

he said

"well...maybe they got into a heated dance-off or something"

jeeeez


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 9, 2009)

I do think it's sad, considering Brown's past. I remember reading an article in something called Giant (or Giants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) where he told how his stepfather was violent to him and his mother... He said something like "i literally peed my pants every time he was angry, and i saw my mother bleeding so many times, and i knew someday he's going to pay for that"...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

^^damn, rihanna said she peed herself too. when she saw her stepdad beat her mom. sad they have that in common.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^damn, rihanna said she peed herself too. when she saw her stepdad beat her mom. sad they have that in common._

 
Yeah... like my history teacher said... History does not repeat itself, it just stutters...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sad part...the media is having a field day with this......

Rihanna= HERPES.... FUNNY ASS PICTURES!!! - B5 | Breeding 5 Fan Site


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

^^ugh. i really wanna hear his explanation. like, how the hell is he gonna explain this....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^exactly. some girls will be all turned on by this shit. just sick n sad. Rihanna needs to whoop his ass with one of her umbrellas and keep it moving._

 

LMAO! Love it. Well said...


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 9, 2009)

If they both went through suffering from violence in theirs childhoods, the mothers must feel really devasted right now...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 9, 2009)

His career is far from over. If he doesnt go to jail he wil apoligze and keep it moving. People forget all to fast... as the past has shown us.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_His career is far from over. If he doesnt go to jail he wil apoligze and keep it moving. People forget all to fast... as the past has shown us._

 
Sad but true.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What an ugly situation.  And the media has a field day, as per usual.  It just makes me sick.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Exactly...from experience...if they hit you once...they will hit you twice...unless they get help for their anger issues....And as RUMORS have it...this is not their first violent round.... Took me awhile...but I had kids to think about...But when I finally said No More..I never looked back ...My first husband hit me prior to marriage I should have known after marriage it would be worse but I was 18 young and inexperienced too...No one believed me...he was such a good guy...Until he drive his car up into the police station trying to chase me_

 
Reading this makes m extreely sad. I am so sorry this happened to you


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Reading this makes m extreely sad. I am so sorry this happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 NuNu you are so sweet...But it was a long time ago...Back when I loved Bad Boys...I have a great husband now...although he is a Educated Successful Thug...He is very kind to me and others.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

im glad you were able to get out of your situation tish. cuz some girls aren't so lucky.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_NuNu you are so sweet...But it was a long time ago...Back when I loved Bad Boys...I have a great husband now...although he is a Educated Successful Thug...He is very kind to me and others._

 
We all think we know it all when we were 18. 
I am glad for you now, you got what you deserve and that's a wonderful husband who adores you


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_NuNu you are so sweet...But it was a long time ago...Back when I loved Bad Boys...I have a great husband now...although he is a Educated Successful Thug...He is very kind to me and others._

 
I'm so glad you have a man that treats you right. Educated Successful Thug is very nice! HAHA~


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2009)

I just realized something weird.
I have a cousin who is a splitting image of Chris Brown. They look EXACTLY alike.
He's also gotten in trouble for being very violent and physically abusive.
I found that interesting because maybe people who look similar tend to act similarly....?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_hoodbooger._

 
I need to start using that word. It's awesome.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_His career is far from over. If he doesnt go to jail he wil apoligze and keep it moving. People forget all to fast... as the past has shown us._

 
If he has good P.R. he'll be ok.  I just wonder if he'll be able to be what he was.  He's so young and has a clean image.  It's going to be hard for a lot of people to forget that he whooped her ass.  I know I won't forget.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm so shocked- he actually seemed like a normal celebrity.

And I love Rihanna- I feel like I can't believe the herpes bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably some dumb rumor.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 10, 2009)

inserting 2 cents here-
let me preface this by saying i have been a victim of abuse and so has my mother-both isolated incidents but nonetheless still damaging.
it is sad that this has happened and to two of the biggest stars in the music industry but what is the real story. all we are hearing is that chris brown beat rihanna and how she is so distraught and damaged-completely painting him as the monster. this story is one-sided and truly unfortunate for both stars.
we are hearing so much about both of them rihanna is jealous, she rubs her stardom in chris brown's face, and even that she is abusive (to some degree) and chris is immature, his star is fading, and he is abusive-all of this maybe true and if it is the two of them don't need this media shitstorm-they need REAL help. not the posh celebrity rehab they need gritty rehab like keyshia cole and her people go through.
i like chris brown and rihanna but they are both young and come from turbulent pasts-although not an excuse to be an asshole (this name is reserved for the both of them). in order to change they are going to need support from both family, friends, and fans-as this can ruin BOTH careers.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 10, 2009)

This makes me really sad. 

And has anyone read some of the comments that some people have wrote on Perez Hilton? I can't believe these shit eaters have the nerve to say stuff like, "good I hate her. she deserved it" etc etc.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

You guys, right now in Hollywood there is a police chase that has been going on for 3 hours, it's not high speed but he sure isn't stopping, and the man is driving a Bentley.  His crime is assault with a deadly weapon, and on the news they are speculating that it might be Chris Brown!!

Just speculation.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

what why...he is out on bail....


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was thinking but they are saying he doesn't know the area because of the way he is driving, he has been in contact with his gf and she was going to meet him somewhere, he is driving a really expensive car (but it's LA so it could be anyone) etc.  The police know who it is but won't release the name, ummm I forgot what else they said, but the news lady said could it be CB and nobody said no...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

True...they mostly show him driving a lamborghini(sp) Can't afford it can't spell it


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True...they mostly show him driving a lamborghini(sp) *Can't afford it can't spell it*_

 
hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ whats the update SuSana!!!!


----------



## lahlalove (Feb 10, 2009)

i was watching the chase thats now stopped in front of a car dealership. they didn't say chris brown but they said that the driver allegedly hit his gf with a deadly object....ahhh i was just watching it and my cable box rebooted. =/


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

Car stopped, like 40 cops with guns drawn, tons of papparazzi (sp) but nobody is comin out!!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

Big ass crowd about 100 people watching


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

SuSana .....You are not gonna get Barbara Walters job reporting this slow


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

hahahaha whatever tish!!  it's getting crazy!!  the police are trying to get the people back


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

still in the car.  he needs to hurry up i need to go to sleep lol


----------



## lahlalove (Feb 10, 2009)

lol i know! this is taking too long and im getting sleepy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahlalove* 

 
_lol i know! this is taking too long and im getting sleepy._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_still in the car. he needs to hurry up i need to go to sleep lol_

 

Yes Katie Couric and Barbara Walters it is taking you guys too long


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

hahaha barbara wawa is slow now she's getting old.

ok it's not him lol they are showing a pic

sleep time!!

but the people in the crowd are crazy they are right in the line of fire and they have their cell phones taking pic and stuff, dangerous!


----------



## lahlalove (Feb 10, 2009)

did they say it wasn't chris brown? the channel i was watching didn't say anything and then cut to commercial and now its regular programming. i'm pissed. time to go look around online...haha


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm now they are saying it's DJ Khaled.

^^I'm watching channel 9 lahla


----------



## pinkstar (Feb 10, 2009)

omg this is all so intense ^^


----------



## lahlalove (Feb 10, 2009)

man i really thought it was chris brown. 

thanks. ch 5 was really bad at reporting on this...oh well now we can go to bed lol


----------



## florabundance (Feb 10, 2009)

That car chase stuff was AWFUL. It was all over ONTD. So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2009 is already such a nuts year


----------



## User67 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_This makes me really sad. 

And has anyone read some of the comments that some people have wrote on Perez Hilton? I can't believe these shit eaters have the nerve to say stuff like, "good I hate her. she deserved it" etc etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's one the the reasons I never read the comments on news stories like this. Because people feel they are hidden on the internet they will say anything & everything they want. Yet, if you were to see these people in real life they would never say those horrible things. I can't stand people who talk all big & bad over the Internet. It really pisses me off.


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 10, 2009)

Such an awful situation. 

Even if she did give him herpes, its NO excuse to hit her. They should've both been active in using protection, and for all anyone knows he probably caught it and gave it to her!

Anyway thats not even the issue. Violence is NEVER acceptable. But unfortunately with celebrities justice is rarely served... 

And he won't lose his career either. People will forget about this in a month or so.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_That's one the the reasons I never read the comments on news stories like this. Because people feel they are hidden on the internet they will say anything & everything they want. Yet, if you were to see these people in real life they would never say those horrible things. I can't stand people who talk all big & bad over the Internet. It really pisses me off._

 
I know...I just figured out what Perez Hilton was...I thought you guys was talking about a Paris Hilton show and just mispelling the name LOL ...I don't read tabloids or those type blogs people's comments  are very cruel behind a screen-name...Meet them out in person say Boo and they will piss their pants....half talk the talk but can't walk the walk....


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

i call that "Keyboard Courage". anybody can be a dick on the internet. i refuse to take anything like that to heart. Refuse.

but i just read some articles about this on Huffington Post.

maannnn, Chris needs to disappear immediately. He just ruined his reputation. He will FOREVER be branded a woman beater. Always. Regardless if he loses fans or not, he will always be known as a woman beater the same way molsters/chesters are known as Sexual Predators. Just sick and sad. oh well. throw his ass in the slammer and lets see him try to poplock his way out of Big Bubba's cell.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

I honesty think when it's all said and done...they will cope a plea agreement...admit guilt to a lesser charge and his loyal fans will still be there buying his Cd's and going to concerts...Sad as it is those groups love bad boys and he is young and his fan base is young....Not mature adults who know the real meaning of domestic violence and are saddened by it all. Just like a lot of the other celebrities that have done crazy crimes (R Kelly), and more....their fans remain loyal...they make albums in prison and come out in better position than they were going in. I honestly do not think as far as fan wise this will hurt him with his his followers....they are supporting him now and don't even want to hear the story ..he will loose the Rihanna fan base absolutley...But I think he will be fine...as I always say..celebrities seem to be above the law and the public is forgiving of their misconduct for whatever reasons...and so is the court system.  It wouldn't even surprise me if she was back with his abusive butt in a few months....Been there done that! Hard cycle to break...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

she's definitely gonna take him back too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

R&B singer Chris Brown was arrested Sunday night by Los Angeles cops for allegedly beating up a woman, and insiders identified the victim as his superstar girlfriend Rihanna.
Sources said Brown beat sexy singer Rihanna, 20, after they fought in his car following a pre-Grammys party.
"She got out of the car to walk home. He got out to stop her," said a source. "Things got physical. He hit her, possibly more than once. She had multiple bruises."
A security guard at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles told the Daily News Sunday night that he saw Rihanna being taken for treatment at the hospital.
"She's been released," said guard Rodderick Brown.
The "Umbrella" singer and Chris Brown, 19, were both scheduled to perform at the Grammys, but pulled out at the last minute.
The Los Angeles Police Department would not identify the woman who was attacked, citing confidentiality.
The sweet-faced "Run It!" singer turned himself in wearing jeans at a Los Angeles police stationhouse about 7:15 p.m. local time. 
He was polite, cooperated with cops and was released after paying $50,000 bail, police said.
Police said the fight took place about 12:30 a.m. Sunday in the affluent Hancock Park neighborhood.
"Brown and the woman were inside of a vehicle," said LAPD spokeswoman April Harding. "According to the victim they became involved in an argument. ... The argument escalated into an altercation."
By the time cops responded to the scene following a 911 call, Brown was gone.
Brown and Rihanna were seen Saturday night at a pre-Grammy gala hosted by music mogul Clive Davis in Beverly Hills.
The two posed for pictures and were spotted kissing before they hopped into a waiting silver Lamborghini.
"They were arguing. Apparently, Rihanna accused him of checking out other women at Clive Davis' party," said the industry insider.
"*It seems she's taking the steps you'd need to take to press charges," added the source. "But she could wake up tomorrow morning and decide she still loves him."*

(The above is just what is gonna happen....the whole world will be mad and upset and she will be back with him making excuses for his behavior...) 


The pop world's power couple have been dating for more than a year, and rumors have swirled that they were engaged.
Yet there were rumblings in recent days about troubles, and sources described the Barbados-born beauty as a clingy girlfriend who can't bear to have Brown out of her sights.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

i was reading People.com and witnesses said they saw them leaving together the next morning after he beat her ass.

she's not leaving him. which is a damn shame, but hey, hope she can take the backlash that comes along with all that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats what I'm talking about ...the whole world will have their panties in a bunch over him hitting her and she won't care...

I totally believe that .. That is why a plea agreement for some bullcrap like Aggravated menacing will come in to play all of a sudden...I just dont fall for the hype....until it is all said and done..,and all the cards are on the table

There is a another couple that is always in the news like this...trying to remember who it was...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 10, 2009)

has anyone read this?
it tells a little more of what's going on.......... 
still sad tho

Rihanna Bloodied, Beaten, Bitten By Chris Brown: Reports


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

^^yup, read that this morning. btw huffpo is my addiction lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well at least from those *REPORTS* she got some good jabs in on his but too...and she is not assisting police....Yep same story new couple....
But, I don't put a lot of faith in all that TMZ reports ... I was watching the view this morning and they were saying about hearing rumors about another girl being involved too..so I don't think anyone knows what really happened...But bite marks...that is such a girl move...Most men aren't biters...Just say'n 

TMZ also later added this 
One of the law enforcement people put it this way -- the contusions "look like an MMA fighter or something ... [It] looked like she was growing devil's horns."

We've also heard that Rihanna may have suffered bite wounds on one of her legs and arms, however, one source close to the situation tells us he doubts that is the case.

Chris Brown has been booked on a felony criminal threats charge. If the D.A. files the case, domestic violence charges could be added.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Turns out the Lamborghini was impounded because there was a substantial amount of blood found. It is part of the crime scene.







She was able to slip out of the hospital without any incident. She had a double, so I am happy for that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ They said she refused Hospital care, police had to take pics on site ....So many different stories out there


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ They said she refused Hospital care, police had to take pics on site ....So many different stories out there_

 
Just saying what I heard on the radio


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ Oh I know...I was just saying every station is reporting so many different things...we have no clue what the real deal is...so glad I am not a celebrity....Just crazy!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i was reading People.com and witnesses said they saw them leaving together the next morning after he beat her ass.

she's not leaving him. which is a damn shame, but hey, hope she can take the backlash that comes along with all that._

 
She refused treatment on the scene, but she went to the hospital. He was seen with another girl in the meantime. Rihanna wasn't the girl with him. He left her on the sidewalk.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ Just curious ...where did you read or see that? Because the view did speculate that there was another girl involved in the incident...but they said they had no facts on it

The last report I read was she refused Hospital treament because she did not want to press charges..But the police said they were filing them anyway


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 10, 2009)

eonline reported that she was treated at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center and that police officers brought her there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Nah he'll keep on with his shitty "singing", look OJ killed his ex and her boyfriend. 

._

 
Reading back through the post...wow....what we think and what he was found guilty of is entirely two different things....I have no idea how everytime a crime is committed OJ always has to be brought up with all the other proven murderers and criminals in the world...OJ gets so much attention because WE give him so much...Not saying that I don't think he had something to do with but he did have a trial and just say'n can't change the verdict...These two situtations are no kinda similar that I can see...


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 10, 2009)

what's crazy is that i was watching E! red carpet and before any of this happened it was mentioned that he is such a nice guy.. than 20 min or so later they broke in with this


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sure Chris Brown is a "nice guy". That's how they fall for them in the first place.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ Worked for me!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

chris is gonna get his ass whooped by SOMEBODY for this. i can smell it.


----------



## User35 (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard this AM on the news that guy in the Bently chase killed himself when swat went in. HAHA.

I wasnt really comparing the two cases of OJ and chris brown...I guess I was just noticing thinking they are both pieces of Sh*T and he'll probably get away with it. Yeah OJ is an obvious and easy target but I easily could have said the same about how Paris,Nicole Richie or all the other retarded hollywood "celebrities" who seem to get off light.

all of them I pretty much hate equally.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I heard this AM on the news that guy in the Bently chase killed himself when swat went in. HAHA._

 
HAHA?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ Ditto????


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 10, 2009)

It's too bad it's Rhianna. I mean, this shouldn't happen to anyone, but she really does seem like a total sweet heart. 
The worst part (i think) is that Chris, it seems, could not overcome his abusive roots. This kind of thing tends to be passed along to family members. My dad shook it off (thank god, although he's clearly still got scars from it) he has never raised a hand to me (except for a good ol'spankin that i deserved! 
Anyway, it's also awful that Rhianna is finding herself a victim again. I hope she has a good support system.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I heard this AM on the news that guy in the Bently chase killed himself when swat went in. HAHA.

I wasnt really comparing the two cases of OJ and chris brown...I guess I was just noticing thinking they are both pieces of Sh*T and he'll probably get away with it. Yeah OJ is an obvious and easy target but I easily could have said the same about how Paris,Nicole Richie or all the other retarded hollywood "celebrities" who seem to get off light.

all of them I pretty much hate equally._

 

Honestly, being a police officer...do you feel harboring this type of resentment towards certain individuals is constructive. I mean could you seperate your feelings when it comes to the civil rights of these people if you ever had to apprehend them? Just seems so personal...as to how you feel about certain people and laughing because someone killed themself is kind of strange IMO


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hmmm now they are saying it's DJ Khaled.

^^I'm watching channel 9 lahla_

 
Another case of the media and News getting it all wrong girl

From DJ Khaled's My Space 


There are some early rumors that the driver of the white Bentley car chase in Los Angeles is DJ Khaled from Miami.
Update: It appears the driver shot himself and may be dead on the scene.
Update 2: DJ Khaled says on his MySpace blog that it aint him!****** OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE ****
This is DJ Khaled and due to recent press and news reports I feel compelled to
release a statement. Just to be clear I am in Miami, FL working on Rick Ross’
album, Deeper Than Rap. I am not in LA where there are reports that I have been
in a police chase. These reports are completely false and unfounded.
DJ Khaled
We The Best Music

LA car chase is NOT DJ Khaled or Chris Brown, exclusive pic and live video feed  DaLeak.com - your official source in NYC for hip hop news, exclusives, celebrity gossip, and entertainment news
​


----------



## SuSana (Feb 10, 2009)

^^I forgot to update!  When I watched the news this morning they said he had killed himself and said his name which wasn't DJ Khaled.

Thanks for the update Diane Sawyer


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^I forgot to update! When I watched the news this morning they said he had killed himself and said his name which wasn't DJ Khaled.

Thanks for the update Diane Sawyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THanks Barbara....But if it's okay with you I would like to be Robin Roberts for obvious reasons...and mainly because she is Puuurrrrtyyy


----------



## User35 (Feb 11, 2009)

who the heck is DJ Khaled? anywho....yeah I have no sympathy for people who lead peace officers on pursuits.One less idiot to muck up the world. It was his choice to do it. Its funny...if cops would have killed him oh lordy it would have been another police brutality story, at least hes not taking my tax dollars to feed,dress,and house his butt in some facility.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 11, 2009)

Just WOW. You're entitled to your opinion and while I do agree to an extent, to say it's "funny" is just beyond incomprehensible to me.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_THanks Barbara....But if it's okay with you I would like to be Robin Roberts for obvious reasons...and mainly because she is Puuurrrrtyyy_

 
My apologies Robin!  I like her too


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep almost inhumane actually....The death of anyone is not funny...No matter who it is...I didn't even find the death of  Saddem Hussein funny...deserved yes...Funny Nope...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_My apologies Robin! I like her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Lapis (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i was reading People.com and witnesses said they saw them leaving together the next morning after he beat her ass.

she's not leaving him. which is a damn shame, but hey, hope she can take the backlash that comes along with all that._

 
well we know that part about her leaving with him after being beaten is a lie, cause she was in the hospital.
I think she's done with him, just from the stand point of how hard she's worked to get this far and he pulls this shit and takes every body back to Ike and Tina and makes her the new poster child for dv, this will ALWAYS come up when people talk about her career, she has big dreams and she won't stay with him, she's forgiven his bullshit before I think this straw broke the camel's back


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 11, 2009)

and he hasn't worked hard?

i don't condone either one of their actions but to write this young man off as a lost cause is sad. what if rihanna is the abuser, what if she gets into another relationship and this same thing occurs or we hear of jealous rants and tirades? what if we hear that chris is the abuser and decides to undergo psychiatric treatments and anger management and stays out the limelight for some time? what do we say then? this is truly an unfortunate event for the two, their families, and their legions of fans. 
i am severely skeptical about all the sources and allegations because there are so many holes in these stories and so much one-sided reporting that neither chris brown or rihanna will not be treated fairly. these are young folks thrust into the spotlight and influenced more often than not by people out for self instead of the well-being of the two. not making excuses but i hate to see a situation get worse because we hear and see what we want. i really will be praying for the both of them because i am sure of this-they both need help.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 11, 2009)

This is just my opinion, but I feel like it's never OK to hurt your signifigant other. With hurtful words or your fists. 
I understand from experience that abusive relationships are hard to get out of, but they're both rich, famous and powerful- even more reason not to put up with all that. It saddens me so much when I see people not getting help.

If she were abusive, he should have gotten out- not physically harm her. *sigh*
But again, just my opinion


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 11, 2009)

Bloody hell I thought the headlines in the UK were OTT but I can only imagine how hyped the media is across the pond about Rihanna & Chris.

He shouldn't have hit her, I doubt it's the first time he's pushed her around - just the first time it's happened in public and bruises have been left. I doubt she'll leave him. The constant coverage is actually boring me now.

As for Usher's wife ...she learnt nothing from what happened to Kanye's mother, no? I bet there's no bloody difference post-op either! Silly woman!


----------



## User67 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_and he hasn't worked hard?

i don't condone either one of their actions but to write this young man off as a lost cause is sad. what if rihanna is the abuser, what if she gets into another relationship and this same thing occurs or we hear of jealous rants and tirades? what if we hear that chris is the abuser and decides to undergo psychiatric treatments and anger management and stays out the limelight for some time? what do we say then? this is truly an unfortunate event for the two, their families, and their legions of fans. 
i am severely skeptical about all the sources and allegations because there are so many holes in these stories and so much one-sided reporting that neither chris brown or rihanna will not be treated fairly. these are young folks thrust into the spotlight and influenced more often than not by people out for self instead of the well-being of the two. not making excuses but i hate to see a situation get worse because we hear and see what we want. i really will be praying for the both of them because i am sure of this-they both need help._

 
I agree 100% I'm sure she wasn't innocent in all of this. But, Chris is a man & probably a lot stronger & she just got the worst of it. So of course she is the one who will get the sympathy, we haven't heard his side of the story. *He* might have been the one defending himself. I doubt that he just started attacking her. We haven't really heard either one of the stories from their actual mouths, so we have to be fair & not just label him as a woman beater. If a woman hits a man, he has a right to defend himself. Just like if its the other way around.


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep almost inhumane actually....The death of anyone is not funny...No matter who it is...I didn't even find the death of Saddem Hussein funny...deserved yes...Funny Nope..._

 



I totally agree.

I really dont understand how someone committing suicide is FUNNY.  Death is NEVER funny.. I dont care who it is its not funny. 

Death is always tragic in someway. EG Saddam Hussein. He deserved to be killed however its tragic that he made the choices he did which resulted in his death. (and many other people's deaths)

Sorry, but laughing at someones death has actually made me quite astounded.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I agree 100% I'm sure she wasn't innocent in all of this. But, Chris is a man & probably a lot stronger & she just got the worst of it. So of course she is the one who will get the sympathy, we haven't heard his side of the story. *He* might have been the one defending himself. I doubt that he just started attacking her. We haven't really heard either one of the stories from their actual mouths, so we have to be fair & not just label him as a woman beater. If a woman hits a man, he has a right to defend himself. Just like if its the other way around._

 
this is very true. of course chris looks like the bad guy right now because of him being a man and we do know he hit her. but, i think it's still early and the more details that come out will give more insight as to what happened. like i sad, i don't condone any kind of domestic violence unless he was was SERIOUSLY defending himself and felt his life was in danger. right now, out of ALL the reports i've heard it's still very cut and dry in my opinion which is just them getting into an argument and he ends up beating her.

i also read that his stepdad gave some comment about how he "wouldn't be surprised" if it were true about what chris did. boo!!!!! lol! he's just a vidictive fuck that's milking the shit out of this because he used to abuse chris's mom. his "statement" is null and void. completely useless in my eyes.

this morning on the radio they were talking about some new details that supposedly a girl called chris's phone (that he's supposedly messing around with) and rihanna got pissed which sparked the argument while chris was still driving and it was while he was driving that it supposedly FIRST got physical. they're saying he crashed the car which caused some (but not all of) rihanna's injuries and some of his bruises. so who knows what really happened. also, IN MY OPINION, i'm kind of wondering about her dropping the charges..... i've heard of different circumstances (and not from personal experience) where battered women will drop charges (i.e. afraid for their lives, etc) but i just don't feel that's the case here. like, i wonder if her dropping charges is a sign that he's not 100% guilty in this whole thing.
just wondering
whatever the truth is, it's still horrible that something like this happened. chris is getting money snatched left and right. not that he'll suffer a huge financial loss from it (because i think he's got some more than loyal fans) but money is money. shit, if somebody snatched a dollar from me right now i'd be HOT!! lol!
it's crazy how your life can totally flip in the blink of an eye
BUT
we don't know whats behind their closed doors. this is jaw dropping for us but maybe those two aren't surprised things led up to this.
was it just me or did chris looked kind of pisssed in all those grammy party pics?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know you can't help the way you look in a candid but i mean, ALL the candids looked a little strained to me.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

im sorry, but if you're a REAL man, you walk away.

you do not beat the shit out of your girlfriend whether she "deserved" it or "started" it or not. i dont care. there's NO excuse for that. if she DID start anything, he should have walked the fuck away and called the cops on HER. but no, he beat the shit out of her and left all kinds of bruises and whatnot. thats some bullshit. if you're a man, you do not hit a woman. esp if you're strong enough to knock her block off. he has legs, they work, he could've walked away. period. there's no excuse. he could have used his strength to constrain her if anything, but he chose to use his fists. so therefore, he's a coward in my eyes. oh well.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

and about laughing at death, i seriously doubt her "HAHA" was the same kinda "HAHA" we do when we watch a comedy. more of a "thats what he gets" kinda "haha". like, an irony filled sarcastic haha. i mean, i could be wrong, but i dont think she's seriously laughing hysterically at the fact he killed himself. there is a lot of irony to the story...but anyway

i wanted to also say, the only way a dude should raise his hands is if his life is in danger. by a girl or a guy, doesn't matter. i'm sure rihanna didnt have a gun, a bat, or an umbrella to beat his ass with, so he shouldn't have treated her like Terry Tate. im sorry i just have no sympathy for "wife-beaters"


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with  most everyone...as far as until the whole story is told...we cannot say what happened and why...we have no idea what REALLY happened...none of us witnessed him beating her....We don't even have her side of the story....So I doubt that we can drag him through the mud especially when she is not even doing so...so  until the story is a "FACT" I am personally reserving my judgement.  Every thing we have heard is from the media and speculations...which we know 99.9% of the time is inaccurate or highly exaggerated....So right now I still feel the same way about both of them as I did before this incident...When I know better I will feel differently I'm sure.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_and about laughing at death, i seriously doubt her "HAHA" was the same kinda "HAHA" we do when we watch a comedy. more of a "thats what he gets" kinda "haha". like, an irony filled sarcastic haha. i mean, i could be wrong, but i dont think she's seriously laughing hysterically at the fact he killed himself. there is a lot of irony to the story...but anyway

"_

 
And just as you said that...that would have been an easy reponse for others as well if that is/was the case, would you not agree?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Sigh, a new Whitney Houston for this generation =/


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 11, 2009)

MissResha;1496724i wanted to also say said:
			
		

> and you shouldn't have sympathy for wife-beaters but none of this is confirmed and to keep saying that 'he beat the shit out of her' is not completely accurate.
> as far as the 'real' man walking away-many do but some women can't handle it and continue to press it even going as far as to kill the man or incarcerate him. this is something real and should not be ignored because we want to believe that ALL women are victims.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 11, 2009)

Regarding Usher's wife... I'm sure the complications arose from her specific health conditions and her need to have stomach surgery so soon after giving birth. There are world class doctors in other countries, I'm sure they didn't go to a strip mall doctor on lay way. 

It's too bad she's been dealing with this emotionally for so long (quote from 2007) and she didn't listen to her own words:

"We (black women) don't like ourselves. If I were Hispanic, Usher would have the sexiest wife alive. If I were mixed, he'd have the sexiest wife alive. "But he has a black girl, and it's like, 'She's horrible and she's ugly!' OK, maybe I don't fit the cookie-cutter standard - 25 and a size two - *but this is who he loves*." 

---_Usher's wife Tameka Foster lashes out at 'jealous' fans in Essence magazine_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^^ Exactly....Be you...don't allow the world to make you make yourself into someone you are not....If a man falls in love wiith you the way you are...why change to please society...Please yourself and your man!  If the world thinks she looks like a man...Maybe Usher likes manly looking women...He put a ring on it...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_...Maybe Usher likes manly looking women...He put a ring on it..._


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_And just as you said that...that would have been an easy reponse for others as well if that is/was the case, would you not agree?_

 

absolutely, but i do know how stuff can be read out of context online especially. i was giving her the benefit of the doubt, like, in all seriousness i could be wrong. maybe she was laughing and giggling hysterically, but i just wanted to throw out another option just in case she wasnt. either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i'm just glad dude didnt hurt anyone else.....or did he, i didnt see anything about it on the news...


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey ladies, i've just read that Rihanna's grandma said that she is fine, and that her nose is not broken and her lips aren't split... another proof of exageration from tabloids


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_absolutely, but i do know how stuff can be read out of context online especially. i was giving her the benefit of the doubt, like, in all seriousness i could be wrong. maybe she was laughing and giggling hysterically, but i just wanted to throw out another option just in case she wasnt. either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i'm just glad dude didnt hurt anyone else.....or did he, i didnt see anything about it on the news..._

 
I don't think so...It obviously was not News worthy for CNN or my local networks


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Hey ladies, i've just read that Rihanna's grandma said that she is fine, and that her nose is not broken and her lips aren't split... another proof of exageration from tabloids_

 

This is like a series.....Can't wait to the real story finally come out...But the fact is...It may never be known what really happened....they both are not talking publicly ...and others are just speculating....Only those two know what the real deal was...

The more glorified and horric the report...the more magazines people buy..the more tabloids we read and watch...so of course it will be so full blown before it is all said and done with...None of those internet blog sites and tabloids are 100% credible


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is like a series.....Can't wait to the real story finally come out...But the fact is...It may never be known what really happened....they both are not talking publicly ...and others are just speculating....Only those two know what the real deal was...

The more glorified and horric the report...the more magazines people buy..the more tabloids we read and watch...so of course it will be so full blown before it is all said and done with...None of those internet blog sites and tabloids are 100% credible_

 
So, it's true that in the US, tabloids are religiously followed? I mean, here, we are interested in some gossip, but we don't get the tabloids thing that much... I'm always amazed by how a story could easily break a career in the US.
Like, what happened to Clinton, it wouldn't have changed a thing here...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Girl...My grammy (God rest her soul) Used to have her Tabloids on the same shelf as the Holy Bible....Now of course she would argue with you that Star and Inquirer twists the facts...However the Globe was gospel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if you said that was not true she would say...I know damn well it is and go bring you the Globe with the print highlighted and that of course made it FACT!! My Mom and I would just die laughing how seriously she kept up with those tabloid magazines, TMZ etc....


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl...My grammy (God rest her soul) Used to have her Tabloids on the same shelf as the Holy Bible....Now of course she would argue with you that Star and Inquirer twists the facts...However the Globe was gospel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if you said that was not true she would say...I know damn well it is and go bring you the Globe with the print highlighted and that of course made it FACT!! My Mom and I would just die laughing how seriously she kept up with those tabloid magazines, TMZ etc...._

 
Tish... you always crack me up! You're amazing!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

But, on the tabloids thing, it's interesting how Americans attach importance to their privacy and private property (My money is my money, i will not give it to others or to the State, don't touch my car, don't enter my home, the CIA/FBI should mind their own business... and so on...) but, when it comes to celebrities... geeeezzzz, all those good principles have suddenly disappeared!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_But, on the tabloids thing, it's interesting how Americans attach importance to their privacy and private property (My money is my money, i will not give it to others or to the State, don't touch my car, don't enter my home, the CIA/FBI should mind their own business... and so on...) but, when it comes to celebrities... geeeezzzz, all those good principles have suddenly disappeared!_

 
Absolutely!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl...My grammy (God rest her soul) Used to have her Tabloids on the same shelf as the Holy Bible....Now of course she would argue with you that Star and Inquirer twists the facts...However the Globe was gospel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if you said that was not true she would say...I know damn well it is and go bring you the Globe with the print highlighted and that of course made it FACT!! My Mom and I would just die laughing how seriously she kept up with those tabloid magazines, TMZ etc...._

 
haha!!!
my g-ma treated the Inquirer like the Bible. she was a firm believer in Bat Boy. lol! 

but in response to the other comment, i think that over here the people that report the gossip and the way they do it is what gets us interested. the way that it's reported is what keeps us interested. like they leave you hanging a lot. give just little more each time so that you keep coming back. that's why this thread has 9 pages of comments. lol!!!
my ass has been up on this thread first thing in the morning since all this went down. because i feel like we're all working together as a team to find everything out. ha! i always have it in my head that somebody has found a new article stating something new so i'm anxious to see.

kind of off the subject but i remember a little before it was reported that nick and jess were having Us mag had a cover saying that they were already broken up and when you read the actual article they said that a "close source" walked past nick in a bar and heard him saying to a friend "i don't know. i just don't know"............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf? i know they broke up but THIS statement is all they had to go along with that huge ass 72 point font title "nick and jess are over!!!!!!"
wow


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, it's a little off topic, but it came to my mind when i was typing "my money is my money". I've just seen the Newsweek (i think) cover which says that USA is becoming a socialist country. Maaaaaannnnnnn, we laughed so hard during my class today. Booo, be afraid, soon the USA will even be communist!
Sorry, but, it's funny how giving a few dollars per month to help building a system that might HELP ANYONE OF YOU ONE DAY is scary for some "ahem"... conservative people (i'm trying to stay polite).
I'm so glad Obama did it! And i'm telling you, the USA will become more powerful than it has been before, you're actually rebuilding your image across the world! Can you imagine, Iran is OK to speak with the US government, HUGE step i'm telling you!!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm just glad dude didnt hurt anyone else.....or did he, i didnt see anything about it on the news..._

 
No he didn't, apparently he was a businessman from Chicago that was upset about his business going under.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_No he didn't, apparently he was a businessman from Chicago that was upset about his business going under._

 
That's sad!


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 11, 2009)

y'all crackin me up! tabloids next to the Good Book and Bat Boy being real? i love y'all!
i gotta paper to write but i just can't pull away!


----------



## florabundance (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_No he didn't, apparently he was a businessman from Chicago that was upset about his business going under._

 
ohh WHAT?? that's too sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rip businessman from Chicago.

Back to the OT, when the heck is anyone from either Chris or Rihanna's team gonna make an official statement. I wanna know what the hell went down.

I did read this though:
 Quote:

 *Law enforcement sources confirm to TMZ Chris Brown received a text message from a woman while he was driving with Rihanna and that's what started the confrontation that left Rihanna battered and bruised.*

We're told the text message was from a woman who wrote about hooking up with Brown later.

We've also learned there is a reference in the police report to an argument over a rapper, but we've learned this is *NOT* what triggered the argument. The woman who text messaged Brown is not a rapper.

As for Rihanna's injuries, we continue to learn more. Cops took multiple pictures at the scene. *Chris Brown allegedly hit Rihanna so hard with his fists, she could barely open her eyes for the photos -- they were almost completely swollen shut. She had a fat lip, her mouth was swollen, her nose was badly bloodied, and she had contusions on her forehead and both sides of her face.*


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_im sorry, but if you're a REAL man, you walk away.

you do not beat the shit out of your girlfriend whether she "deserved" it or "started" it or not. i dont care. there's NO excuse for that. if she DID start anything, he should have walked the fuck away and called the cops on HER. but no, he beat the shit out of her and left all kinds of bruises and whatnot. thats some bullshit. if you're a man, you do not hit a woman. esp if you're strong enough to knock her block off. he has legs, they work, he could've walked away. period. there's no excuse. he could have used his strength to constrain her if anything, but he chose to use his fists. so therefore, he's a coward in my eyes. oh well._

 
Agree 100%.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2009)

I feel that if Chris was acting in 'self defense' (yea friggin' right) he or his camp would have said something by now. If he had marks, if she hit him and if she started it, wouldn't he want to get that out there? I doubt he would just lay in wait, especially with all of this media coverage labeling him like this. He would also have to have told law enforcement if that was the case, which would also probably be leaked shortly thereafter. 

He didn't crash the car, there are pictures of it in the impound and it's completely in one piece. I guess what escalated the fight was Rihanna throwing the lambo keys out of the window...was that childish and immature of her to do? Absolutely. Did it warrant him beating her as badly as he did? Hell no.

eta: while you do have to read tabloids with a huge grain of salt, TMZ is one of the most accurate ones out there. They've also helped law enforcement and have been a help in the court room. As well as most of their sources actually being law enforcement. If anyone's getting the story 'straight' (I say that loosely, I do feel that none of them are the WHOLE story), it's likely to be TMZ.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't actually take any of them at 100% even TMZ....gossip is gossip....

I doubt that either one of them are going to make statements at the advice of their attorney.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2009)

^Neither do I. No tabloid is worth taking 100%, as I've mentioned. But I do feel that as far as accuracy is concerned they're the top contender.


----------



## carandru (Feb 11, 2009)

All I can say is wait until the real story comes out.  There's definitely 3 sides to it: his, hers, and the mofo truth b/c we all know NEITHER one of them is telling all of it.

And generally, NO, a man shouldn't ever hit a woman. However, ALL of the men I know would be hard pressed to sit there and take an ass whooping regardless of the gender of the person delivering it.  I'm not saying that is the case, just say we don't know if it's NOT.

I mean, we are hearing all kinds of stories w/ holes in them so we know the truth isn't out yet. Both of these guys have bruises and bite marks so how do you know who really started it?  And the car was towed from the scene AND we haven't seen photos, so who know if they did crash?  Hell, one story said Chris had a chick w/ him and SHE was the one who beat up Rhianna.  I mean, it's crazy and I feel bad for both of these two.  

I know WAY too many chicks who think "A man shouldn't hit a woman" = "I can hit a man and he can't do Sh**".  Be real.  My daddy most certainly taught me that a man should respect me and not lay his hands on me, ever.  But, he also taught me that trying to fight someone bigger, faster, and stronger than me if probably not the best idea...and I should probably have a weapon.

I hope that, regardless of the truth, both of these guys get some SERIOUS counseling because I'm sure this situation could have been avioded.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a huge Rihanna fan, but I'm not going to sit here and feel bad for her completely, because I know she probably did something that made him fly off the handle like that. I'm not saying that what he did was justified, but just like carandru was saying, some women think they can do some wild shit and that a man can't...and shouldn't do anything back. Naw! Maybe she DIDN'T hit him, but some people [women too] are just ticking time bombs. Maybe they were arguing and she said that ONE thing...ya'll know...the completely below the belt thing that would just send someone off the deep end. I feel terrible that she got beat, but she isn't miss innocent.


----------



## User35 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow...8 pages...thats a lot of words. I cant keep up. I guess there was a big hoopla about my opinion about that bently suicide, i guess sometimes you have to have a weird sense of humor to deal with it all. Im really not heartless, or completely insensitve. IDK. Its hard to explain. It might of sounded insensitve but I have some tact when it comes to real deal things im involved with like today there was a suicide and our CI or coroner couldnt ID the body, so she cut off the 2 thumbs and forefingers and sent them with me to the jail to roll em on our Identix machine and see if there was a match. I didnt make one joke.No intent of offending anyone..really. Anywho enough about that hitting although it is a horrible thing, its unfortunately common. Not making it acceptable in the least, but what really yanks my chain is biting......seriously biting ??? come on Chris Brown. You gotta be a special kind of F*&Ked to freaking bite someone. Thats so unsanitary and nasty.

o well Im rambling its late, and again ladies and gents, I'll be the first to say I F*%&ed up so I opolgize if my comment sounded harsh or offended someone. I'll try my best to keep my outta the box ideas to myself...they really arent for everyone.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 12, 2009)

This story is crazy!

All I know...hmmm I dunno. Ive been through situations where I was so angry and hurt and mad that I did hit a man, and I got hit and bruised in return. I dont think anyone should put their hands on anyone else, but nobody REALLY knows what went down in this story, so I dont really know what to say yet.

I would have never guessed anything like this would happen. Its just...very dramatic. I must say....

What kinda man bites somebody? LOL...thats just....odd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really feel sorry for her because I dunno what she could have done to deserve to get beaten like that. By Chris Brown? He doesnt even seem like the type

I wish someone would come out with the entire story already! theres no point in hiding anything, the whole world has heard the allegations already


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the only way I  can see biting someone is if they have a killer grip on me and that is the only way to get their hands loose...I have not read above the previous post...But ET tonight reported that the text message he received on the phone the night of the incident was from Paris Hilton asking him to come hang out....LOL ....Paris is always in the news somehow

The point of hiding is...I am sure their will be a plea agreement for a lesser charge so it is not going to be discussed in public and personally I don't blame them on that note


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_seriously biting ??? come on Chris Brown. You gotta be a special kind of F*&Ked to freaking bite someone. Thats so unsanitary and nasty.
._

 
Girl those two have problem already done worst unsanitary and nasty stuff together


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I just find it odd that you would beat the shit out of a person who gave you Herpes, but have no problem canoodling with them prior to doing so. That makes absolutely no sense to me.

*ETA* Couple that with his background, her jealousy (which makes 2 tempers), their youth and the assumption that he's hit her before.....he's not sitting thru a dinner and music, holding an asswhipping back, IMO._

 
Doesn't make much sense does it....  alot of people get cold sores on their lips, it doesn't mean that the person has an STD. 

But they both come from abusive homes... they both just may be hot blooded and he just lost control. Then too, you never know what he's on. He could be doing coke or be on them roids... you never know.

Regardless, he lost control... and if this were a situation with two men where one lost control and commensed to whippin a dudes arse he could be brought up on assault charges..

period.

he shouldn't have done it


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh yeah ...and also on ET ...they said she was knocked unconscious during the altercation and when she woke up he was long gone and she then called for help. And they said at this time she is cooperating fully with police but she has not pressed formal charges against him that is why he was allowed out on bail because they could onlt press charges on behalf of the state. 

All I know is if someone knocked my ass unconscious and beat the holy crap out of me ....I certainly would not hesitate to press charges...Did on my ex EVERY single time...kept going back...But I kept his name on the record books every time he dared!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_ Maybe she DIDN'T hit him, but some people [women too] are just ticking time bombs. Maybe they were arguing and she said that ONE thing...ya'll know...the completely below the belt thing that would just send someone off the deep end._

 

If that's the case then we're all in danger from our significant others. Heated arguments are a part of any long term relationship. Doesn't give anyone an excuse to bust someone else across the head. We don't say that even when two dudes get into it. We always say .. damn why can't you be a bigger man.. why can't you just walk away.. it's not worth it.

Chris Brown actions will cost him more than anything she could have said. He's already lost two endorsements 
and he's lost alot of peoples respect , including other industry cats


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

In the words of Carandru...there are 3 sides to every story and none of us witnessed or knows what happened...so being judge and jury without facts is pointless

He like all the other bad boy celeberties will go on and keep it movin they always do....The public is very forgiving even when they shouldn't be...All people are human and they are young and made horrible mistakes

Hell nobody even thinks about R Kelly, Lil Kim etc....they just do the time and keep producing and making money


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

R&B/Pop sensation Rihanna, unlike Chris Brown, is holding on to endorsement deals including CoverGirl and doing 'just fine' Wednesday. According to CoverGirl, Rihanna's ads will continue to run as scheduled despite the ongoing investigation being conducted by the LAPD. CoverGirl sources, who spoke late Tuesday, say "Out of respect for our CoverGirls, we do not share information regarding their personal lives."

In addition to CoverGirl repping the "Don't Stop The Music" star, the singer's grandmother says her granddaughter is 'fine' according to local Barbadian newspaper Daily Nation.

"Rihanna is fine and she is doing well," says grandmother Clara Brathwaite.

As reported Tuesday, Rihanna is said to be in full cooperation with investigators.

However, in a disturbing update, Rihanna is said to have told investigators that Chris Brown said "I'm going to kill you" during their alleged altercation.

An unidentified source, who spoke with E!, claims Rihanna became angry and threw Brown's keys out of the car during their alleged argument at 12:30am. As a result of Brown not being able to find the keys, the source says Brown went into a rage and put his hands around her neck.

While story after story is being leaked through outlets such as E! and Access Hollywood, *legal experts say domestic cases like this tend to fall apart when the victim refuses to testify.
*
In Brown's case rumored photographs taken at the scene may, according to attorney Alexandra Leichter, be enough to convict.

Los Angeles Police Department Investigators, as reported Tuesday, have been asked to conduct further investigation into the weekend's alleged incident, according to a statement issued from the LAPD.

Chris Brown is due in court next month. 



*Posted on:* Wednesday, 11, February, 2009​


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 12, 2009)

If chris was self defending himself he didnt have to lay a single punch on her... A lot of guys could just secure my body and have a tight grip on my arms and i would be frozen solid!!! Rhianna is skinny..! And if she did hurt him at one point, her punches or scratches or whatever arent nearly as lethal as his are...


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_If chris was self defending himself he didnt have to lay a single punch on her... A lot of guys could just secure my body and have a tight grip on my arms and i would be frozen solid!!! Rhianna is skinny..! And if she did hurt him at one point, her punches or scratches or whatever arent nearly as lethal as his are..._

 
I don't think it's a matter of being skinnier or not.
Hysteria, for example, is completely unmanageable...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't actually take any of them at 100% even TMZ....gossip is gossip....

I doubt that either one of them are going to make statements at the advice of their attorney._

 
agreed 100%
being that this is still fresh and given the seriousness of it all, all attorney advice from both sides is the same. keep your mouth shut........
plain and simple


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

How Severe Are Rihanna's Injuries? - omg! videos on Yahoo!

when i saw t.i......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 i love his skinny ass......
ANYWHO
this is just something i saw on yahoo
kind of insinuates that this isn't the first time chris has laid hands on her
sad.......


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_So, it's true that in the US, tabloids are religiously followed? I mean, here, we are interested in some gossip, but we don't get the tabloids thing that much... I'm always amazed by how a story could easily break a career in the US.
Like, what happened to Clinton, it wouldn't have changed a thing here..._

 
i do not think tabloids are really followed here.. the most i have heard of this incident is on this board actually.. and like i said at the pre-grammy show.  i have not heard any other gossip..


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was listening to people say "If he was any kind of man" The weird thing I guess for me personally is I have never associated the word MAN  with Chris Brown ever...He has never appeared as anything more than just a kid to me that could sing and dance...Sure is he 20...but that does not make you a MAN....especially when these kids are thrown into celebrity life at such a young age and their childhood interrupted...Half of them still act like kids and have the mentality of kids. 
Look at Michael Jackson...being thrown into adult life and situations so early sure as heck messed him up.. he is a 50 year old kid with kids. I say fame and fortune must be great...but the flip side is such a trade off...I see all these kid celebrities that are now adults talking about how tough life was being forced to think like adults with child minds. The pressure for some of these kids and young adults is probably unimaginable. While we were doing school projects and playing videos they are learning scripts, signing and reviewing contracts...Without a strong strong support system throughout this...I don't see how most make it with their sanity in tact.

I have to grown stepsons....22 and 23...they have both finished college and have good jobs but they are still immature as hell compared to girls their own age....The level of maturity between a male and female is sometimes crazy different even when they are close in age. I even sometimes have to ask my 36 y/o husband...Just how old are you???

None of this excuses any of the actions of CB..I am just merely speaking on the maturity level of some men. There are exceptions of course...but women have always matured in most cases faster than men.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i do not think tabloids are really followed here.. the most i have heard of this incident is on this board actually.. and like i said at the pre-grammy show. i have not heard any other gossip.._

 
I don't doubt that, and i wasn't speaking on this particular case. It's just fascinating how many websites and magazines are devoted to celebrities gossip in the US (and i guess if there are so many, it's because tabloids have many readers), it's very uncommon here.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ That is a fact!!! TONS on every aisle of the magazine stands


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That is a fact!!! TONS on every aisle of the magazine stands_

 
all reporting the same damn stories. ha!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_wow...8 pages...thats a lot of words. I cant keep up. I guess there was a big hoopla about my opinion about that bently suicide, i guess sometimes you have to have a weird sense of humor to deal with it all. Im really not heartless, or completely insensitve. IDK. Its hard to explain. It might of sounded insensitve but I have some tact when it comes to real deal things im involved with like today there was a suicide and our CI or coroner couldnt ID the body, so she cut off the 2 thumbs and forefingers and sent them with me to the jail to roll em on our Identix machine and see if there was a match. I didnt make one joke.No intent of offending anyone..really. Anywho enough about that hitting although it is a horrible thing, its unfortunately common. Not making it acceptable in the least, but what really yanks my chain is biting......seriously biting ??? come on Chris Brown. You gotta be a special kind of F*&Ked to freaking bite someone. Thats so unsanitary and nasty.

o well Im rambling its late, and again ladies and gents, I'll be the first to say I F*%&ed up so I opolgize if my comment sounded harsh or offended someone. I'll try my best to keep my outta the box ideas to myself...they really arent for everyone._

 
F*ck that.

You're allowed to voice your opinion, even if it does offend. You didn't attack anyone or personally offend anyone, so say what applies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

oh a lighter note, i didnt cuss anyone out on the road today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oplock:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh a lighter note, i didnt cuss anyone out on the road today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oplock: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Way to control that road rage mama!!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 12, 2009)

@ MissResha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

MissResha
Oh total off topic...Good thing prob...I picked up So Scarlet yesterday since you speak so highly of it...can't wait to try it


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

OMFG OMFG WHERE???? *breathes*


where did you get it. that is so unfair. im wearing it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i loooooooove it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

They have a few left at the MAC counter here ...I bought two...but it looks really dark to me...haven't actually tried it...If you want one I can pick it up tomorrow to go with your other stuff


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

dude. omg. 

see this is me in so scarlet. kind of a glare, but oh well. this lip color gets me in a ton of trouble. all kinds of stares and free bagels for breakfast lmao.







tish i'm sending you money tomorrow


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm kissing your lips right now.....Oh shit screen drool! Gorgeous!!! Yep that is your HG color for damn sure....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you want me to get you another one?? or no?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

hell yes!! LMAO i'm gonna send you some extra cash tomorrow along with the other stuff i wanted from you *poplocks* omg im so excited. THANK YOU HUNNY!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok I will go by there later...let me know if you need more than 1 (you shouldn't)


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm so gonna send you cash for 2 LOL! i'm almost out of my ONLY one. I am gonna also order 2 from nordies if they're still there. oh god payday cant get here fast enough!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

They are not online??? are you speaking of... from your store


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

yea they're still online i think, i haven't checked in 2 days. store is way too far. and i haven't ordered from online yet cuz shipping is reDICKulous! 8 bucks for 2 tubes of lipstick? bewshit. but....i love that color so much ima just pay up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh ok...I must be blind...I do not see So Scarlet on Nordies website


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh a lighter note, i didnt cuss anyone out on the road today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oplock: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aren't you in northern va/dc? how can you not cuss anyone out on the road? i do it all the time-that's why i have decided never to drive in the city-again. I choose to go to the freestanding store in columbia just to avoid dc drivers!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

TISH1127 said:


> [/quot
> 
> I find this sequence of smilies to be inhumane


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

It was meant to be...I'm sure there are smileys all over the world about to send me hate mail ....But like you said F* it ...speaking my mind


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_Aren't you in northern va/dc? how can you not cuss anyone out on the road? i do it all the time-that's why i have decided never to drive in the city-again. I choose to go to the freestanding store in columbia just to avoid dc drivers!_

 

girl, that was just this morning LOL. VA harbors the WORST drivers. most of them are women. i hate to say it, but its true. chicks just dont seem to know how to maneuver a vehicle for shit. texting while driving. talkin on the phone while driving--but not paying attention to the road. running into stores "oh i thought it was the brake". Backing into children.sigh...i could go on...

but it was really light traffic this morning on my way to the VRE, so no bs. now getting home, is a different story....i'll be cussing, fussing and honking.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 12, 2009)

too bad every battered woman doesn't have this many people on her side to speak up for her...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ That's for damn sure!!!! The news for these type things are only reserved for the rich and famous...If I was getting my chin kicked in no one would give a flying fart....But that is the media and how it goes


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It was meant to be...I'm sure there are smileys all over the world about to send me hate mail ....But like you said F* it ...speaking my mind_

 
Go 'head girl!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_girl, that was just this morning LOL. VA harbors the WORST drivers. most of them are women. i hate to say it, but its true. chicks just dont seem to know how to maneuver a vehicle for shit. texting while driving. talkin on the phone while driving--but not paying attention to the road. running into stores "oh i thought it was the brake". Backing into children.sigh...i could go on...

but it was really light traffic this morning on my way to the VRE, so no bs. now getting home, is a different story....i'll be cussing, fussing and honking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly! I've lived in VA for a year now, and I have NEVER seen such horrific driving. We've been in several damn near accidents since moving here. And yes, my poor daughter's little ears have been exposed to the hazards of driving in Virginia.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, I just heard about this! I mean I've been so busy with work that I haven't watched TV or listened to the radio or anything....

Anyway, one of our local radio stations has put a ban on all CB songs, as if he would know or care about this ban...lol!! I haven't read all 10 pages on this thread, but given what he did is wrong and nobody should beat a woman, there are so many women that do get beaten up and nobody cares about them or hears them out. I think one thing that Rihanna can do now is to use this opportunity to promote domestic violence awarness. Like I said many women stuck in this kinda situations don't have a voice and lot of them get treated 100% worse. I remember reading about this poor woman in afghanistan whose husband had thrown acid to her face and then her in-laws (whom she lived with) kicked her out of the house coz they didn't want to see her scarred face :/ and off course there are many women like her...a lot of them in the poorer countries but many here in North America.

Knowing all the ugly stuff that's going on in this world, making a lot of drama over this CB/R business is pointless to me unless it's put to good use.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

^^^ I agree 100% with every word you wrote!!!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

YouTube - Chris Brown! You're Doing it Wrong!!!
this guy has my opinion exactly


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Perfect example of people finding humor even in tragic situations....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is how out of the loop I am as far as tabloids...I am watching Tyra now...and T.I. is on....I had no idea he was getting ready to be locked up for 366 days.......OK and why is he so fine!! Damn!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 13, 2009)

^^I didn't know he got sentenced already?  They were saying he could face up to 30 years in prison.

Those lips...ahem nvm he's a criminal!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes he got 366 days he said...Tyra asked him when was the last time he cried..he said when they refused to give him bail....I didn't know he had 6 kids too...two are the same age...she said are they twins...he said no...March and June...she said Oh you were a Playa Playa...he said No, I was single, single...But why is he so damn cute!!

Yep he's a criminal now too...Damn...but a fine one!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 13, 2009)

YouTube - B. Scott Weighs In On Chris Brown Beating Rihanna!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

He pretty!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2009)

ShugAvery2001, I was JUST getting ready to post that.  I love B.Scott and like I said in the comments on the video:

*Preach!!!  I agree 1000%*


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_YouTube - B. Scott Weighs In On Chris Brown Beating Rihanna!_

 
more rumors-that's all this is. i really can't take anymore of this story. i truly believe no one will really no what happened because the truth will hurt more people than just chris brown and rihanna. 
i was really thinking about making up a story and submitting it to a blog to see if they would quote me as a "source" since all these blogs have "sources" within both camps. rihanna's baby brother's baby mama's sister's cousin's friend's aunt's daughter's best friend's baby's father's mother is not a reliable source. ***make that anyone who starts their sentence 'oh chile' or 'guess what' or 'uuummm' is not a reliable source! funny thing is that some of these blogs think that they are close to celebrities when in fact they are seen in the same light as the tabloids-straight trashy! the only blog that is somewhat responsible in reporting this story is necolebitchie.com. she has remained neutral and i appreciate that.
i prayed for both of them the other night and i know He heard it.

Off topic but my first day at MAC is Feb. 22 at Annapolis Mall-so any DC/MD/VA folks come visit me-I'll be the one with the 'fro!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^^ Congrats on the new job girl!!!!  

You know the world feeds off tabloids, Gossip blogs, magazines  and YouTube that is why those company owners are billionaires...Everybody is talking but the two people at the scene of the incident...Yet everyone knows what happened....

I'm still trying to get over my TI going to jail soon....So crushed


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^^ Congrats on the new job girl!!!!  

You know the world feeds off tabloids, Gossip blogs, magazines  and YouTube that is why those company owners are billionaires...Everybody is talking but the two people at the scene of the incident...Yet everyone knows what happened....

I'm still trying to get over my TI going to jail soon....So crushed_

 
Thanks Ms. Tish! 
oh so now he's YOUR TI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 he is cute but i just have a thing for skinny boys who look like they skipped the shower for two days.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

agree with B all the way. there's NO excuse for what he did. none at all.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^^ Congrats on the new job girl!!!!  

You know the world feeds off tabloids, Gossip blogs, magazines  and YouTube that is why those company owners are billionaires...Everybody is talking but the two people at the scene of the incident...Yet everyone knows what happened....

I'm still trying to get over my TI going to jail soon....So crushed_

 



i was watching his R2R show on MTV the other nite with my roomate and we loved the idea of the show n all, thought it was really positive.

but every 3 minutes, one of us was saying "Damn he's so cute...fuck..." or "Mmmm Mmmm Mmm...look at his cute ass" or "I hope nobody tries anything on his cute lil ass in jail"

i love him. he's so adorable. doesn't look a day over 19.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_more rumors-that's all this is. i really can't take anymore of this story. i truly believe no one will really no what happened because the truth will hurt more people than just chris brown and rihanna. 
i was really thinking about making up a story and submitting it to a blog to see if they would quote me as a "source" since all these blogs have "sources" within both camps. rihanna's baby brother's baby mama's sister's cousin's friend's aunt's daughter's best friend's baby's father's mother is not a reliable source. ***make that anyone who starts their sentence 'oh chile' or 'guess what' or 'uuummm' is not a reliable source! funny thing is that some of these blogs think that they are close to celebrities when in fact they are seen in the same light as the tabloids-straight trashy! the only blog that is somewhat responsible in reporting this story is necolebitchie.com. she has remained neutral and i appreciate that.
i prayed for both of them the other night and i know He heard it.

Off topic but my first day at MAC is Feb. 22 at Annapolis Mall-so any DC/MD/VA folks come visit me-I'll be the one with the 'fro!_

 

girl i LOVE b.scott! every morning when i get to work without fail: b.scott, specktra (stays up all day), then work. lol!!!
i need my b.scott in the morning!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is how out of the loop I am as far as tabloids...I am watching Tyra now...and T.I. is on....I had no idea he was getting ready to be locked up for 366 days.......OK and why is he so fine!! Damn!_

 
t.i. could get it from me all day everyday
i'd have all 20 of his kids. lol!!!
yeah he's going away on weapons charge from something that happened back in '07 
i hope he doesn't come out all swole and shit. i'm not into skinny men but his frailty is so sexy to me


----------



## carandru (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol, yall are crazy.  And yea, T.I. going to jail is kinda sad but at the same time he's the convicted felon who had unregistered and illegal firearms... So, yea, you get no sympathy for that one.

What's really funny is everyone used to say my hubby reminded them of T.I., which he did back when he had his bald fade.  But, T.I. was never THAT sexy to me, go figure.  Lol, probably b/c I LOVE skinny guys who KNOW they are skinny.  i.e. who know to save all showings of your bird chest for the bedroom.  Thanks.  Lol, I'm such a wierdo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_t.i. could get it from me all day everyday
i'd have all 20 of his kids. lol!!!
yeah he's going away on weapons charge from something that happened back in '07 
i hope he doesn't come out all swole and shit. i'm not into skinny men but his frailty is so sexy to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Tyra asked him that too...If he was going to come back all big and buffed...He was like ahhh No, I doubt that will happen...He is just so soft spoken...and damn he cute...the lips and the smile are just awwwhhhhh ohhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She also asked him if he always knew he was good looking...she said because you are really good looking...He said well My Momma always told me I was a good looking boy...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

^^i'd rape his balls


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ Me too!! Now watch when he come out of jail...He will blow up even more...gonna be like all the other rappers that went to jail ...releasing hits from the pen...so funny...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

i just wanna, as that chick said in the movie Step Brothers...."roll him into a little ball and stuff him up my vagina" LMFAO!!! i about died when she said that, but i soooo feel her!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know!! ...Then  have him in there singing...You can have whateva you likkkkkeeee


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAA!!!! oh my god


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tyra asked him that too...If he was going to come back all big and buffed...He was like ahhh No, I doubt that will happen...He is just so soft spoken...and damn he cute...the lips and the smile are just awwwhhhhh ohhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She also asked him if he always knew he was good looking...she said because you are really good looking...He said well My Momma always told me I was a good looking boy..._

 
i love his whole FACE!!!
his lips, the way his nose is shaped, how pointy his face is, his smile, that scar on his lip. and did you see him in that tux at the grammys with his tie all undid and shit???!!!!! 
and that georgia southern accent?????
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i wanna be his pen pal.....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i wanna be his pen pal....._


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 13, 2009)

*feels dumb*

Who is T.I.?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*feels dumb*

Who is T.I.?_

 

this sexy piece of man right here.......


----------



## carandru (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*feels dumb*

Who is T.I.?_

 
He's a rapper that everyone thinks is super swexy, lol.  Lauren posted a pic above, I think.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_this sexy piece of man right here.......







_

 


man...i'd...maaaaan.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  he can chain my ass up anytime and beat my stuff up with his OTHER bat


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_man...i'd...maaaaan.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm he can chain my ass up anytime and beat my stuff up with his OTHER bat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 























:  lmaoo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:ro  flmao:


----------



## carandru (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_man...i'd...maaaaan.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  he can chain my ass up anytime and beat my stuff up with his OTHER bat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SuSana (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Tyra asked him that too...If he was going to come back all big and buffed...He was like ahhh No, I doubt that will happen...*He is just so soft spoken...and damn he cute...the lips and the smile are just awwwhhhhh ohhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
She also asked him if he always knew he was good looking...she said because you are really good looking...He said well My Momma always told me I was a good looking boy..._

 
yes yes yes


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not about Chris Brown being a bad person in general. Good people make bad decisions all the time. I just can't bring myself to finding any justification for him to beat the girl like that. I'm sure these aren't the first entertainers to be drug addicts gun fanatics or to have violent tendecies... but they know today that everything is used for media purposes. I mean they even said Frank Sanatra had mob ties, Dean Martin.. flaming.. and no one knew and I'm sure a whole lot of those types put their hands on women but I mean that generation of entertainers and politicians had their skeletons well tucked into closets .. these days though .. you HAVE TO keep YOURSELF in check

but .. outside of that .. we just get to see his character flaws.  I think as women though we should work on that "what did she do to provoke him" argument. 

It's really not rational unless she pulled a gun on him or posed some great threat.

Your parents can whip yo ass for having a smart mouth.. not your BOYFRIEND


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, i've just read that on his Facebook, Chris Brown has updated his relationship status to "single" and wrote "You'll begin to see her true colors. Believe It"...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

why wont he just give us the reason why he went Ike Turner on her. I pray she came at him with a gun or a knife because other than THAT, there's no excuse.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 13, 2009)

lol. I don't know. Maybe soon. But i do think this whole situation will turn into something really ridiculous.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

lets just post more pics of TI's sexy ass


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh wait, wasn't he on My Love video?
I loved the moment when the woman just plays with a rubber band with him and then he just has a cute smile


----------



## carandru (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_why wont he just give us the reason why he went Ike Turner on her. I pray she came at him with a gun or a knife because other than THAT, there's no excuse._

 

I highly doubt he will come out and say anything.  I mean, he's already guilty as sin in the court of public opinion so ANYTHING he says won't matter. Not only that, it will be taken as an admission of guilt even if it has to be twisted to do so. 

We probably won't hear too much from him until March 5th.. and that's only if their lawyers don't block the media.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_It's not about Chris Brown being a bad person in general. Good people make bad decisions all the time. I just can't bring myself to finding any justification for him to beat the girl like that. I'm sure these aren't the first entertainers to be drug addicts gun fanatics or to have violent tendecies... but they know today that everything is used for media purposes. I mean they even said Frank Sanatra had mob ties, Dean Martin.. flaming.. and no one knew and I'm sure a whole lot of those types put their hands on women but I mean that generation of entertainers and politicians had their skeletons well tucked into closets .. these days though .. you HAVE TO keep YOURSELF in check

but .. outside of that .. we just get to see his character flaws.  *I think as women though we should work on that "what did she do to provoke him" argument. *

It's really not rational unless she pulled a gun on him or posed some great threat.

Your parents can whip yo ass for having a smart mouth.. not your BOYFRIEND_

 
I agree with what you are saying but I do slightly disagree with the statement I bolded. Yes I think that we as women should be asking this because not asking this is assuming that she is completely innocent without full knowledge of what happened. And if she did put her hands on him and suffers no consequence then that sends the message that it is ok to hit a man because you can get away with it. No it is not ok for a man to hit a woman nor is it ok for a woman to hit a man-no matter the circumstance. And asking the question does not mean that we condone his actions but i think it is being realistic to the idea that some women want that "Baby Boy" type of love where your man hits you once and then he is so sorry that yall make love and cry together and everything is all good-NOT CUTE but everyone has their own fantasy.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_I agree with what you are saying but I do slightly disagree with the statement I bolded. Yes I think that we as women should be asking this because not asking this is assuming that she is completely innocent without full knowledge of what happened. And if she did put her hands on him and suffers no consequence then that sends the message that it is ok to hit a man because you can get away with it. No it is not ok for a man to hit a woman nor is it ok for a woman to hit a man-no matter the circumstance. And asking the question does not mean that we condone his actions but i think it is being realistic to the idea that some women want that "Baby Boy" type of love where your man hits you once and then he is so sorry that yall make love and cry together and everything is all good-NOT CUTE but everyone has their own fantasy._

 
ITA. A man is a man, not superman. Sometimes, a man could lose his temper even if it's a woman who is provocating him. The same way we could lose control and hit a child. That doesn't necessarily mean that you're being abusive, if it's an isolated act and if you learn your lessons from it...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_lets just post more pics of TI's sexy ass




_


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_



_

 
ladies, ladies, ladies!
i have a husband and you are not making this easy for me! this is so not fair. i am leaving.


----------



## User67 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_I agree with what you are saying but I do slightly disagree with the statement I bolded. Yes I think that we as women should be asking this because not asking this is assuming that she is completely innocent without full knowledge of what happened. And if she did put her hands on him and suffers no consequence then that sends the message that it is ok to hit a man because you can get away with it. No it is not ok for a man to hit a woman nor is it ok for a woman to hit a man-no matter the circumstance. And asking the question does not mean that we condone his actions but i think it is being realistic to the idea that some women want that "Baby Boy" type of love where your man hits you once and then he is so sorry that yall make love and cry together and everything is all good-NOT CUTE but everyone has their own fantasy._

 
I completely agree with everything you said here.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_



_

 
Why I come back to ya'll all over MYYYY Man!! Back off Boiyttches !!!

I'm trying to set up visits thru the jail system now....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not into short scrawny men at ALL but TI makes it look soooooo damn good. I get all happy when ATL comes on because I love to watch him plus Lauren London is in it! Too much hotness!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah I pretend he's tall in my mind....I can deal with little...But short men  and me = NOT gonna work


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 13, 2009)

You can do things with short men that you cant do as well with taller ones (I'll save this info for later) and TI is MY future ex husband so y'all need fall back!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ Oh you will have to share that because I just don't believe it....and my dh and I are freaky as hell and NO he is not short and not super tall...he is 6'


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 13, 2009)

my friend sent me a pic of TI's pubes a couple weeks ago... since you're all on the topic.

i have a big crush on TI as well.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 13, 2009)

How did this turn into the "TI is damn fine" thread?  Gotta love Specktra!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was watching him on Tyra last night and had no one to talk to.....LOL LOL...and he was talking about going to jail soon


----------



## kimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^I didn't know he got sentenced already?  They were saying he could face up to 30 years in prison.

Those lips...ahem nvm he's a criminal!!_

 
i love how he faced up to thirty years in the pen and was only sentenced to just over a year. the judicial system makes me fucking sick sometimes. i love his music, but he needs to do alot more hard time than three hundred and sixty-six days for the crimes he committed.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Now let's turn this into the "Tyra gets on my damn nerves" thread.

I used to adore Tyra, and I still think she's pretty and that ANTM is interesting to catch, but she's soooooooo annoying. Everything always turns into "Tyra's story" LOL and she makes "ghetto" refrences at the oddest times.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah she made a reference last night too...when she said ..So you collaborateded...then she said that is not a word...but I'm gonna go back to the hood and stick with it...I think she couldn't figure out the correct way to use it to be honest..so she made a joke and repeated it again incorrectly like it was intentional


----------



## sinergy (Feb 14, 2009)

haha i used to love tyra and then..her talk show just got freakin bizarre and i dont know ANTM..i love to see the makeup and hair on that show, but im startin to get over it i think. i didnt even watch this last season, and usually i can watch cycles over and over again.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 14, 2009)

i used to admire tyra. she's accomplished a lot, but she's been annoying all while doing it.


----------



## Penn (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry to bring the topic back to T.I but damn those pictures are fine. And I love his new song.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2009)

T.I. is sexy HOWEVER have you seen the bush????  It is not sexy. 

Bossip.com  Archive TI is WAAAY Out of Bounds


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought this was still about chris brown and rhianna.
Anyway, i'll weigh in on Tyra.
She is gorgeous and intelligent, but so damned arrogant!! It makes me crazy. I don't like how she switches back and forth between regular speech and "ghetto" speak. I hate how rehearsed and fake everything that comes out her mouth sounds (especially narrative). Like how she puts dramatic emphasis on one word in every sentence. 

The worst (imo) is when she decided to celebrate black history month by recreating her cover of Sport Illustrated. It was also the 10th anniversary. She said that that cover proved to the world that black women were beautiful too. And while i agree that Tyra is beautiful, Sport illustrated is a place for sex objects, not beauty and elegance. Also, they airbrushed the recreated pic to shit. This came months after the "Kiss my fat ass speech". It was a very hypocritical move. 

end rant


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ What thread have you ever read that doesn't talk about a 1,000 different things....This is the Specktra way.....we're versatile up in here


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_T.I. is sexy HOWEVER have you seen the bush???? It is not sexy. 

Bossip.com Archive TI is WAAAY Out of Bounds _

 
Yeah thats pretty nasty...but nothing that a 12-PACK of razors couldn't fix


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_T.I. is sexy HOWEVER have you seen the bush???? It is not sexy. 

Bossip.com Archive TI is WAAAY Out of Bounds _

 
That's the pic I'm talking about.
It's alot of bush, but at the same time, I can't really imagine T.I. standing in front of a mirror with a razor, some clippers, and possibly an afro pick by the looks of things, manscaping his man area.

I don't really like any of his recent songs....


----------



## sinergy (Feb 14, 2009)

I cant decide whether to laugh my ass off more, or be grossed out by that pic.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ What thread have you ever read that doesn't talk about a 1,000 different things....This is the Specktra way.....we're versatile up in here_

 
very very true.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_T.I. is sexy HOWEVER have you seen the bush????  It is not sexy. 

Bossip.com  Archive TI is WAAAY Out of Bounds _

 
I think it looks...soft... *shrugs*

At least it doesn't look like spaghetti chest hair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

Or Taco Meat chest hair....now thats the nasty !!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_That's the pic I'm talking about.
It's alot of bush, but at the same time, I can't really imagine T.I. standing in front of a mirror with a razor, some clippers, and possibly an afro pick by the looks of things, manscaping his man area.

I don't really like any of his recent songs...._

 
No, but that's what you have a woman (and miscellaneous jump-offs) for.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Or Taco Meat chest hair....now thats the nasty !!_

 
That's what I meant LOL


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No, but that's what you have a woman (and miscellaneous jump-offs) for._

 

Whoa? You mean to trim the hairs for him?
grodes.  D:

what next? pick the dingle berries off his ass for him, too? jk


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 15, 2009)

DEAD @ y'all and these TI fantasies. TI has the body of a prepubescent boy. A grown woman would probably break his tiny ass.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Now let's turn this into the "Tyra gets on my damn nerves" thread.

I used to adore Tyra, and I still think she's pretty and that ANTM is interesting to catch, but she's soooooooo annoying. Everything always turns into "Tyra's story" LOL and she makes "ghetto" refrences at the oddest times._

 
omg! you couldn't have said any better. everytime, EVERYTIME on top model she can't every give girls compliments or anything without talking about how she used to do it but now she does this or blah, blah, blah,

i'm sure she probably did it with t.i. as well with her self-centered ass


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 15, 2009)

so................................................  .......
has anyone heard anything new with chris and rihanna?
i hate to come in between our sexy t.i. and his pubes convo but just wondering


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_DEAD @ y'all and these TI fantasies. TI has the body of a prepubescent boy. A grown woman would probably break his tiny ass._

 
Why do you think he always has guns around? LOL


----------



## beauty_marked (Feb 15, 2009)

So chris has said sorry:

"Words cannot begin to express how sorry and saddened I am over what transpired. I am seeking the counseling of my pastor, my mother and other loved ones and I am committed, with God's help, to emerging a better person. Much of what has been speculated or reported on blogs and/or reported in the media is wrong. While I would like to be able to talk about this more, until the legal issues are resolved, this is all I can say except that I have not written any messages or made any posts to Facebook, on blogs or any place else. Those posts or writing under my name are frauds."


----------



## lvgz (Feb 16, 2009)

im so disgusted, its not even funny. i really think he's sorry he got CAUGHT. call me pessimistic but seriously.. she was so bruised up the police sent her to the hospital. first hit may be a mistake (hah, if you could even convince me of THAT much.. whatever).. but that much? nah. i honestly am annoyed that my radio stations are STILL playing his music even after he admitted to such a thing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ In the Radios defense I think he just came forth with a statement just in the last day....Not many radio stations however are playing his music...I know the ones in my city are not


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_So chris has said sorry:

"Words cannot begin to express how sorry and saddened I am over what transpired. I am seeking the counseling of my pastor, my mother and other loved ones and I am committed, with God's help, to emerging a better person. Much of what has been speculated or reported on blogs and/or reported in the media is wrong. While I would like to be able to talk about this more, until the legal issues are resolved, this is all I can say except that I have not written any messages or made any posts to Facebook, on blogs or any place else. Those posts or writing under my name are frauds."_

 
There's something so insincere about his released statement.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Or Taco Meat chest hair....now thats the nasty !!_


----------



## User35 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There's something so insincere about his released statement._

 
 Im sure he had nothing to do with that statement. His P.R. people probably wrote the whole damn thing


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Im sure he had nothing to do with that statement. His P.R. people probably wrote the whole damn thing_

 
exactly what i was going to say. it's more than likely something his p.r. people came up with because of course, the public and fans want to know what happened. 
(i.e. when celeb couples break up they always give that " we ask that you respect their privacy during this time" and blah, blah, blah.... they don't write that shit)
this is too serious of a situation so he can't talk about anything right now. if he were to say something, any of that could be used against him and/or f*ck up his whole case. from the outside looking in, it seems he doesn't really have a case, but from another stand point he might. you never know......

so yeah, i agree the statement was insincere.... that's because he didn't write it. lol!

this whole thing is just sad


----------



## User67 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ In the Radios defense I think he just came forth with a statement just in the last day....Not many radio stations however are playing his music...I know the ones in my city are not_

 
I am noticing that the stations in my area are playing a lot more Rihanna these days though. I guess to show their support. Oh & speaking of Rihanna, Tish please check out the thread I just posted under the "Hair & Nail Salon" forum & give me your opinion : )


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 17, 2009)

i can't believe this thing . it's so unreal to me , do y'all know how much i LOVE Chris ?! LOL ... I love Rihanna as well . I hope she's doing okay and Chris is getting help about that . It sucks he's losing all his contracts and is being pulled off radios and stuff, that's unfair . We don't know what happened , maybe Rih went cra-zay over him too ... I'm just saying .


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_











 I cant decide whether to laugh my ass off more, or be grossed out by that pic._

 
I'm going with grossed out. I mean, he's fine as hell, but GOTDAMN, do you NOT realize that this is not 1970??

TRIM.THAT.SHIT.NOW.

I'm amazed he even gets any BJs with the shrubbery surrounding those berries. Eff that. You'd be sounding like you had popcorn husks stuck in your throat when you were done.

*Cahhhhck! Huuuuuunth! Olllllllllllllgh!*

Yeahno, I'll pass. Any dude with more bush than me, is wrong on wayyyy too many levels.

Besides, he's rich...he should pay someone to trim it for him.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 17, 2009)

BTW, I haven't read the whole thread, and I don't know what happened with Chris and Rhianna, but here are my measly thoughts:

If he hit her, because he's a woman beater, he's an ass, and should do jail time.

If he hit her, because SHE hit him first, then it's her own gotdamn fault, and maybe she'll keep her hands to herself.

I HATE women who think they can hit a man whenever/wherever, because "a man can't hit a woman". 

Bullshit. You step to a man like a man, expect to be treated like a man. If you're a woman who hits her man, I hope he knocks you on your ass. 

Anyhow, like I always say..there are 3 sides to every story: His side, her side, and the truth.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 17, 2009)

OK..
I think he deserves a chance to be heard. I firmly believe that if someone makes an honest mistake, and admits it, but makes an honest effort to change, then they deserve a second chance.
Lord knows what came over him at the time of the incident, but I won't write him off completely..and I'm kind of thinking that his fans shouldn't either. There is no concrete proof, beside the hysteria, that he is some monster. He did a monstrous thing, absolutely, but I don't this action defines him.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

has anyone read this??
thought it was interesting.......

Rihanna Reportedly Told Police The Nature Of Her Violent Relationship With Chris Brown - DailyFill.com


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

I can believe that because abuse does not start this abruptly.....It normally starts with pushing, slapping, and later after it goes unreported it becomes much worse. In my experience the first incident is never this brutal...so it would not surprise me if he has been hitting her all along for it to be at this escalated abusive stage. If he has always gotten away with it...he would have thought he could in this case to. But every woman has her breaking point...and there is finally a point where we say "No More" this is not love....Because Love does Not cause physical pain.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ exactly. as sever as her injuries are i don't think he just up and snapped out of nowhere.
i'm just amazed about ppl (mainly his fam) saying that she must have provoked him.  that blows my mind
i know there's two sides to every story but damn......


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ I agree...I know that you can provoke people...But the "Self-Control" comes in when you allow yourself not to be provoked...Hit a wall...Throw some shit...But don't hit somebody. My husbands employees provoke him everyday when they don't treat his business like he wants them to...he don't curse, hit or lash out...He just walks away...takes a drive and comes back when he is able to be rational. The maturity comes in when adults learn how to handle their aggression without being aggressive.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I agree...I know that you can provoke people...But the "Self-Control" comes in when you allow yourself not to be provoked...Hit a wall...Throw some shit...But don't hit somebody. My husbands employees provoke him everyday when they don't treat his business like he wants them to...he don't curse, hit or lash out...He just walks away...takes a drive and comes back when he is able to be rational. The maturity comes in when adults learn how to handle their aggression without being aggressive._

 









ppl keep saying he was provoked but this isn't the way to handle it. the world is bigger than we'll ever be and no matter who you are or where you are somebody will always, at some point, try to f*ck with you or do something that will piss you off. you can't go through life thinking you'll beat everyone's ass who gets in your way. much less a female. it's all in the way you handle things. shit, my daddy got provoked everyday for 30 years on his job. thank God he's retired now but he didn't flip out at everyone who tried to f*ck with him. now granted, he always came home with a f'd up attitude. lol! but as long as we just left him alone until 6pm (he would get home at 4:30) then everything was straight. hehehe........ i love that man to pieces but that man had one funky ass 30 year long attitude. lol!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ Lol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_OK..
I think he deserves a chance to be heard. I firmly believe that if someone makes an honest mistake, and admits it, but makes an honest effort to change, then they deserve a second chance.
Lord knows what came over him at the time of the incident, but I won't write him off completely..and I'm kind of thinking that his fans shouldn't either. There is no concrete proof, beside the hysteria, that he is some monster. He did a monstrous thing, absolutely, but I don't this action defines him._

 
Gosh, no way.

I dont think there should be a second chance when it comes to domestic violence... at all.  No matter how much remorse is shown - no one should be around a person like that.  I personally know a few women who have been victims of DV and the second, third... seventh chances always led to the same shit and even worse. pfff, forget it! 

I dont think CB is all that.  Musically - fans can easily move on to the next Usher/Trey Songz/Bobby V/Lloyd type of singer, no problem.

This weeks UK Grazia magazine has covered the story...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't believe how many women give men free passes against other females. First, other women tore _*the child*_ in the R. Kelly tape a new one for being promiscuous and now women should get their asses kicked if they tick men off?? I'm sorry, but men are naturally built stronger than women. Saying she deserves it is like saying scantily dressed women deserved to be raped. Why give disrespectful men a the freedom to think this? Unless a man is in a life or death situation with a woman, I don't condone beating her ass. Be a man and walk away. If you're with a crazy female who tests you on the regular, walk away. If you're a crazy female who tests a man on the regular, pray that he's man enough to walk away from your crazy ass. Because as you can see, many women will think you had it coming to you.


----------



## carandru (Feb 17, 2009)

I can honestly say though, I am disgusted at the double standard and hypocrisy shown by the media and others in this situation.  What happened to R. Kelly when there was video footage of him freely pissing on young girls?  Nothing! Hell, I'm pretty sure he was nominated for an NAACP image award during the 6 long years it took to get him to trial. Everyone in their right mind knew he was guilty, but it didn't stop any radio stations from playing his music and I don't ever remember major chains pulling his music.  Let's be fair here, if you want to not support one unsavory character, then let's not support any of them. 

 I mean, CB is losing endorsements left and right, his music has been pulled from the airways, and half the world wants to whoop his ass..  All based on AL-le-gat-ions!!!  Now last time I checked, allegations meant you are accused of something, NOT that it's been proven you are guilty.  Didn't the DA send the case back to the LAPD to get more evidence? IMO, that sounds extra fishy. Of course, this by no means proves he didn't hit her, but it doesn't prove anything else either.  Nor has he ever said that he was or wasn't guilty. He just said he didn't post up messages. Moreover, nothing has been released or even hinted at to prove who the fight was started by.  And IMO, YES, that make a huge difference in the necessary and warranted punishments.

I have no problem w/ a woman abuser having to deal w/ the repercussions of his actions... but can we please find out IF that is the case?

Maybe, it's b/c I was raised by a man that I don't automatically want to throw CB under a bus. But life has taught me to try to look at both sides, I just have to.  I think "if that was my sister, how would I react?"  and at the same time, I think "If that was my little brother, how would I react?".  And I hope, I would treat both situations the same by trying to find out the truth before I flew off the handle.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I can honestly say though, I am disgusted at the double standard and hypocrisy shown by the media and others in this situation.  What happened to R. Kelly when there was video footage of him freely pissing on young girls?  Nothing! Hell, I'm pretty sure he was nominated for an NAACP image award during the 6 long years it took to get him to trial. Everyone in their right mind knew he was guilty, but it didn't stop any radio stations from playing his music and I don't ever remember major chains pulling his music.  Let's be fair here, if you want to not support one unsavory character, then let's not support any of them. 

 I mean, CB is losing endorsements left and right, his music has been pulled from the airways, and half the world wants to whoop his ass..  All based on AL-le-gat-ions!!!  Now last time I checked, allegations meant you are accused of something, NOT that it's been proven you are guilty.  Didn't the DA send the case back to the LAPD to get more evidence? IMO, that sounds extra fishy. Of course, this by no means proves he didn't hit her, but it doesn't prove anything else either.  Nor has he ever said that he was or wasn't guilty. He just said he didn't post up messages. Moreover, nothing has been released or even hinted at to prove who the fight was started by.  And IMO, YES, that make a huge difference in the necessary and warranted punishments.

I have no problem w/ a woman abuser having to deal w/ the repercussions of his actions... but can we please find out IF that is the case?

Maybe, it's b/c I was raised by a man that I don't automatically want to throw CB under a bus. But life has taught me to try to look at both sides, I just have to.  I think "if that was my sister, how would I react?"  and at the same time, I think "If that was my little brother, how would I react?".  And I hope, I would treat both situations the same by trying to find out the truth before I flew off the handle._

 
girl, get out my head cause you took the words out my mouth. 
this is why i love the expression 'mind your damn business' before this is over both Rihanna and Chris Brown will look like monsters who do not deserve a second chance. Damn let them live and instead of pointing fingers and playing the blame game show support, Will and Jada have offered support and advice to both Chris and Rihanna and maybe others should take after their example.
I really doubt that their relationship has been that violent. Why hasn't anyone spoken up-bodyguards, management, parents, anyone? They have probably had their fair share of lover's quarrels but I don't think that have had a violent past. And if so-who is protecting who and why has it been accepted behavior? 
This is why i can't be famous-i would need a crisis management Public Relations team with me everywhere i go.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't doubt that they have had a violent relationship prior to now...But I know there are two sides to every story and we have not heard either side at this point...Just media gossip and speculations. And a woman is capable of beating the crap out of a man if he doesn't fight back...so I disagree that women can not beat a man....It just depends on the man who she is fighting. My old mgr was a Black belt and she could kick the shit out of a brother let me tell...maybe not in a wrestling match...But if she was on her feet...you better look the f* out


----------



## carandru (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_girl, get out my head cause you took the words out my mouth. 
this is why i love the expression 'mind your damn business' before this is over both Rihanna and Chris Brown will look like monsters who do not deserve a second chance. Damn let them live and instead of pointing fingers and playing the blame game show support, Will and Jada have offered support and advice to both Chris and Rihanna and maybe others should take after their example.
I really doubt that their relationship has been that violent. Why hasn't anyone spoken up-bodyguards, management, parents, anyone? They have probably had their fair share of lover's quarrels but I don't think that have had a violent past. And if so-who is protecting who and why has it been accepted behavior? 
This is why i can't be famous-i would need a crisis management Page Ranking team with me everywhere i go._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't doubt that they have had a violent relationship prior to now...But I know there are two sides to every story and we have not heard either side at this point...Just media gossip and speculations._

 
EXACTLY to both of you!!  

I too don't doubt they have had some type of problems like this in the past.  Situations like that don't usually just pop up out of the thin blue air.

But, I am upset w/ family and "friends" coming forth trying to say how violent and abusive both parties have always been. Why is everyone and their mama running out of the woodworks now to discuss how violent their relationship has been?  Granted, that isn't news that I would expect to get out unless something like this happened. But, I don't recall most people saying they spoke w/ the couple about their escalating relationship or tried to intervene prior to this incident. Did they not see where this was headed? Did they not warn them of the dangers?  These are two young adults who probably haven't seen too many examples of a healthy relationship.  Given their backgrounds, these signs of jealousy and possessiveness should have set off all types of alarms w/ their friends and family and should have been addressed then.  Don't sweep it under the carpet like that mess is acceptable. But, if that is what's acceptable, then that's an entirely different problem to address.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just to get on the news!!! People come out of the woodworks when they hear a camera is near...they want their shot at fame...even at their families expense. My thing is if Rihanna and Chris are not talking everyone else need to shut the F* up! It's their story let them tell it!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't doubt that they have had a violent relationship prior to now...But I know there are two sides to every story and we have not heard either side at this point...Just media gossip and speculations. *And a woman is capable of beating the crap out of a man if he doesn't fight back...so I disagree that women can not beat a man...*.It just depends on the man who she is fighting. My old mgr was a Black belt and she could kick the shit out of a brother let me tell...maybe not in a wrestling match...But if she was on her feet...you better look the f* out_

 
SO true!  One of my best friends married this crazy girl, who was used to getting hit by her bf's.  When he wouldn't hit her she would go crazy on his ass, hitting him, slicing him with glass, she even hit him over the head with an aluminum broom and cut his head open, but he never hit her back.  She told him that him not hitting her back equaled him not loving her...


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 17, 2009)

my niece was telling me that she had heard that Rhianna had given Chris some kind of disease........... has anyone else heard this?????


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ yeah we heard that gossip back on page 1 of this thread.....


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't doubt that they have had a violent relationship prior to now...But I know there are two sides to every story and we have not heard either side at this point...Just media gossip and speculations. *And a woman is capable of beating the crap out of a man if he doesn't fight back...*so I disagree that women can not beat a man....It just depends on the man who she is fighting. My old mgr was a Black belt and she could kick the shit out of a brother let me tell...maybe not in a wrestling match...But if she was on her feet...you better look the f* out_

 
Key word: *IF*

If a man fights a woman, unless she has 100lbs of weight on his or a weapon, chances are she will get stomped to the ground. But, that's beside the point. Point blank, no one should be beating on another unless his life depended on it. Otherwise, in either case, walk away.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Tish that really suck if it is true.. I would kill F'up some one also if that was the case.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Me too girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Key word: *IF*

If a man fights a woman, unless she has 100lbs of weight on his or a weapon, chances are she will get stomped to the ground. But, that's beside the point. Point blank, no one should be beating on another unless his life depended on it. Otherwise, in either case, walk away._

 
I agree...and we have no idea if a life did depend on it at this point...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 17, 2009)

...according to my magazine, they argued over a text he recieved on his phone from another girl.  They continued to argue when Rihanna got pissy cos CB wouldnt drop her off home and so she threw his keys out the hotel window.  He went crazy and threatened to kill her, she text her friend telling her she would be home soon and to call the police and thats when CB started on her... he strangled her to the point she passed out.  When she came to, CB had fled.

There are reports that screams could be heard in distance from the call to the cops was made...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ If she threw his keys out the hotel window...why did Police say the incident happened in the car???? Again....The pieces do not add up ....


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_I really doubt that their relationship has been that violent. Why hasn't anyone spoken up-bodyguards, management, parents, anyone? They have probably had their fair share of lover's quarrels but I don't think that have had a violent past. And if so-who is protecting who and why has it been accepted behavior? 
This is why i can't be famous-i would need a crisis management Page Ranking team with me everywhere i go._

 
I don't doubt that this has happened before. This time, it happened at the worst possible time---during an awards ceremony. Regarding the "protection", you would be surprised what people will keep to themselves for a shot at being in an entourage, living the celeb life, a little cash and a swag bag.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ I agree with that...People are paid well to keep their mouths shut and do as they are told...


----------



## Lapis (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Key word: *IF*

If a man fights a woman, unless she has 100lbs of weight on his or a weapon, chances are she will get stomped to the ground. But, that's beside the point. Point blank, no one should be beating on another unless his life depended on it. Otherwise, in either case, walk away._

 

I have 100 pound or there about on my husband, I still can't take his ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And all this talk about her giving him an std the pic with her having a cold sore is from Germany last year why would he wait nearly 6 months to beat her over that? I don't think that's what started it, I heard his defenders say there was another girl in the car that beat her and I asked where does the 3'rd person sit in the lamborghini???? LOL there's no space! 


And yes it happened before in Barbados and he smashed her wind shield and she threw something at him I'm told a plant pot, I posted about this before, but when the police were going to be called she said not to call them, I don't know? there's more to this story but from those who saw the Barbados fuss up, Chris has more of a temper than Rihanna, his "people" basically said he could pay to fix what he broke so stfu.

PS I didn't support Pee Kelly and I'm not supporting Chris "I'm getting counseling" Brown either (not that I was before they fucked their careers anyway), neither of them should even be in the positions they got themselves in, my 12 year old can tell you 
no cameras
walk away
something both these grown men seemed to have problems with


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I can honestly say though, I am disgusted at the double standard and hypocrisy shown by the media and others in this situation. What happened to R. Kelly when there was video footage of him freely pissing on young girls? Nothing! Hell, I'm pretty sure he was nominated for an NAACP image award during the 6 long years it took to get him to trial. Everyone in their right mind knew he was guilty, but it didn't stop any radio stations from playing his music and I don't ever remember major chains pulling his music. Let's be fair here, if you want to not support one unsavory character, then let's not support any of them. _

 
i think it's just media bandwagon. one station decided not to so now it's like a ripple effect.
yeah, we all knew r. kelly was guilty but that didn't stop them from playing his music or anything.
the truth will come out soon


----------



## florabundance (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Gosh, no way.

I dont think there should be a second chance when it comes to domestic violence... at all.  No matter how much remorse is shown - no one should be around a person like that.  I personally know a few women who have been victims of DV and the second, third... seventh chances always led to the same shit and even worse. pfff, forget it! 

I dont think CB is all that.  Musically - fans can easily move on to the next Usher/Trey Songz/Bobby V/Lloyd type of singer, no problem.

This weeks UK Grazia magazine has covered the story..._

 
Really?

I couldn't care less about his status as an artist or anything like that. I mean, as a human being, he shouldn't be written off. 
I believe that people (specifically young people) make mistakes, but that's just me. I believe that characters can be reformed. Obviously not in every instance is that argument applicable, or true, but based on THIS incident (of which we realistically know very little) if (IF being the operative word here) he is remorseful and truly sorry then why shouldn't he be able to redeem himself?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

My God is a forgiving God...if you are sincerely remorseful and ask for forgiveness......

I *personally* think unless you have brutally murdered, molested, etc someone...and you are truly sorry and ask for forgiveness you deserve a second chance to right a wrong. If none of us, or people we know and love  were ever forgiven for mistakes made ...where would we be today?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Really?

I couldn't care less about his status as an artist or anything like that. I mean, as a human being, he shouldn't be written off. 
I believe that people (specifically young people) make mistakes, but that's just me. I believe that characters can be reformed. Obviously not in every instance is that argument applicable, or true, but based on THIS incident (of which we realistically know very little) if (IF being the operative word here) he is remorseful and truly sorry then why shouldn't he be able to redeem himself?_

 
true
i don't believe he woke up that morning thinking "yeah i'ma beat rihanna's ass today"
whatever provoked the fight, he lost control of himself, bottom line. which we all have done at some point whether it was physically or verbally and he deserves to be heard at the very least.
i'm not happy with what he did but i don't feel he should just be written off..... at least not when a truly concrete story hasn't been told.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

RadarOnline.com Interview 




*Cousin: Rihanna Holding Up Well*


*Yvonne Fenty*, a cousin of *Rihanna*'s, claimed that the "Umbrella" singer is currently on the island of Barbados -- recovering from last Sunday's violent attack by boyfriend-R&B star *Chris Brown* -- with friends and family, and told RadarOnline.com exclusively that "Rihanna is holding up well."
"Everyone is looking after her--she is just trying to catch herself and get her life back on track. None of this is as bad as everyone makes it sound. Her injuries weren't near as bad as people make them sound. 
"Yes, she is going through a rough time and is upset, but she is thinking positive and resting. 
"She will be fine."

   02/16/09 12:22 PM


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My God is a forgiving God...if you are sincerely remorseful and ask for forgiveness......

I *personally* think unless you have brutally murdered, molested, etc someone...and you are truly sorry and ask for forgiveness you deserve a second chance to right a wrong. If none of us, or people we know and love  were ever forgiven for mistakes made ...where would we be today?_

 
Amen. Forgiveness is more powerful than both anger and hate and for those of us who don't believe in second chances-I am sure glad you are perfect.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 18, 2009)

i had to use an umbrella today


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Your ass is crazy!! I'm scared to ask...But Why????


----------



## carandru (Feb 18, 2009)

And b/c I figured "why not spread more speculation around?" I got these quotes from Mediatakeout.com, which is probably the most unreliable source on the internet.  Take it as you will:

[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Geneva,Ari]  Quote:

  Here’s the National Enquirer:”Even after what Chris did to her, Rihanna is crazy about him and she’s forgiven him … They’ve been talking on the phone, and they’ve agreed that once the legal problems are ironed out, they’ll be together.”​Here’s Star Magazine:”[Rihanna] has reached out to [Chris] on numerous occasions, both calling and texting him with the message: Miss you, Love, peace and hope u r ok’ … She keeps saying she wants to make sure that he’s okay. She thinks this will all blow over and they can go back to how they were.”​Here’s Life & Style:”[Rihanna] loves Chris but she wants to send the right message to fans by what she says publicly and how she handles the relationship … But she loves him – and may want to work things out.”​In Touch claims that they’re speaking and still in love, but not back together yet:”She hates Chris but still loves him at the same time … [they] spoke a few times since the incident, and they’ve relayed messages back and forth through a friend.”​Here’s US Weekly:Rihanna seems surprisingly torn, to the exasperation of many. “I mean damn, her eye’s black and the sides of her face are all f_cked up, “says a friend. “But she keeps saying she loves him … [and] she’s telling everyone that she’s sorry, though it’s not her fault … She’s actually worried about HIS life? What prison will do to him? Come On!”​ 
 
[/FONT]


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i had to use an umbrella today_

 
I love you MissResha!!  You make me laugh, and I need that right now.


----------



## carandru (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i had to use an umbrella today_

 






 you are crazy girl.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I can't believe how many women give men free passes against other females. First, other women tore *the child* in the R. Kelly tape a new one for being promiscuous and now women should get their asses kicked if they tick men off?? I'm sorry, but men are naturally built stronger than women. Saying she deserves it is like saying scantily dressed women deserved to be raped. Why give disrespectful men a the freedom to think this? Unless a man is in a life or death situation with a woman, I don't condone beating her ass. Be a man and walk away. If you're with a crazy female who tests you on the regular, walk away. If you're a crazy female who tests a man on the regular, pray that he's man enough to walk away from your crazy ass. Because as you can see, many women will think you had it coming to you._

 
I used to think this way until I was confronted with it. No a woman who dresses provocatively should not be raped and a woman should not be hit for standing her ground. But we as women need to responsible for ourselves. We all know and profess that men are sometimes more immature than women and can't handle certain situations yet we expect them have our best interest at heart-the two don't add up. I need to protect myself-by any means necessary. 
And I think it is important to be realistic-if that was your daughter or sister in that R.kelly tape do you think you would just excuse her actions or would you tear her a new asshole because she knows better? Yeah R. kelly was wrong because he has a documented history of of chasing young girls and should have been punished  but since he got off we have to educate our young women and place the power in their hands instead of assuming that all older man and women are looking out for them.
Its not always a case of women giving free passes to men against other females but women demanding that we expect more from ourselves and demand that we put ourselves first. We have to be responsible for us and not expect to be seen as the victim at every sign of incident-we are stronger than that.
Maybe I have had a hard life and maybe I sound insensitive but I can't be a victim and I can't allow anyone around me to be.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok Like a lot of us originally said....After it is all said and done she will probably be back in his arms while all the rest of the world is dragging him thru the mud....That is why I am trying to reserve judgment until I have at least heard her side, his side....and the truth that falls in the middle. If she is capable of finding forgiveness...who are we to judge....
Maybe the full story will come out soon......It seems bits and pieces are coming out now...and it may not be all the media hyped it up to be...Afterall the more devastating it is reported...the more magazines are sold....

And I do agree...We as Women do have to take some responsibility for our own actions and behaviour....No that does not mean we deserve to be harmed...But we should have sense enough to not just throw ourselves on harms doorsteps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some women take for granted that men are human and can act inhumane at times....I mean just because I know it is wrong to be raped.. and it should not happen no matter what a woman wears, how she acts, etc.....I am not going to walk butt naked down the street in front of a bunch of dudes....Ok, Maybe they wouldn't bother me, need to work out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...But if a woman chooses to put herself in this situation she has to expect that one if not all of those men in that pack is gonna try something that is not right....but did she ask for it...or lead them to think it was okay by her actions?


----------



## florabundance (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_I used to think this way until I was confronted with it. No a woman who dresses provocatively should not be raped and a woman should not be hit for standing her ground. But we as women need to responsible for ourselves. We all know and profess that men are sometimes more immature than women and can't handle certain situations yet we expect them have our best interest at heart-the two don't add up. I need to protect myself-by any means necessary. 
And I think it is important to be realistic-if that was your daughter or sister in that R.kelly tape do you think you would just excuse her actions or would you tear her a new asshole because she knows better? Yeah R. kelly was wrong because he has a documented history of of chasing young girls and should have been punished  but since he got off we have to educate our young women and place the power in their hands instead of assuming that all older man and women are looking out for them.
Its not always a case of women giving free passes to men against other females but women demanding that we expect more from ourselves and demand that we put ourselves first. We have to be responsible for us and not expect to be seen as the victim at every sign of incident-we are stronger than that.
Maybe I have had a hard life and maybe I sound insensitive but I can't be a victim and I can't allow anyone around me to be._

 





  to everything you just said


----------



## MissResha (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Your ass is crazy!! I'm scared to ask...But Why????_

 

oh no worries, its raining in DC


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Silly!! I thought you were walking down the sidewalk whacking people!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 18, 2009)

girl, to be honest with you i sure did want to. i brought my dog into work today because he was sick all nite and i refused to leave him home alone. so im walking him during my lunch break and this guy stops me and he's all "OMG OMG how cute! Do you need help walking him? Because I could use the extra money..."

WTF

like seriously...wtf was that?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ You should have said Nope, But I need extra help feeding him...Can you spare some change ....


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Really?

I couldn't care less about his status as an artist or anything like that. I mean, as a human being, he shouldn't be written off. 
I believe that people (specifically young people) make mistakes, but that's just me. I believe that characters can be reformed. Obviously not in every instance is that argument applicable, or true, but based on THIS incident (of which we realistically know very little) if (IF being the operative word here) he is remorseful and truly sorry then why shouldn't he be able to redeem himself?_

 






sure, forgive.
and sure, characters can reform, but I was referring to men/women returning to their violent partners and giving them a second chance.  I just dont think thats an option.  

I have no issue with CB trying to redeem himself musically or even as a person.  I just dont think Rihanna should go back to him.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Can't speak on that....I took my husband back and through prayer and counseling he did reform ....But it took me leaving him for him to get the help...But I did take him back after the changes were made. People can change....and sometimes it takes hurting the ones they love to help them make those changes. and realize there is a problem....But I am a very forgiving person so I tend to allow more than some would


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 18, 2009)

I know three cases of DV.  All of the women I know have taken back their men.  One guy stopped after spending a night a night in a cell, the other hasnt laid a finger on his wife after she gave him 2 years to calm down and the other... well she is putting up for the sake of her child. 

I try not to comment on things I havent personally experienced myself and pray I never have to experience it, but I would like to think I could be strong and take the way out.  Forgiving is one thing, but safety and happiness come before it?


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_girl, to be honest with you i sure did want to. i brought my dog into work today because he was sick all nite and i refused to leave him home alone. so im walking him during my lunch break and this guy stops me and he's all "OMG OMG how cute! Do you need help walking him? Because I could use the extra money..."

WTF

like seriously...wtf was that?_

 
that's that recession talk!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_And I think it is important to be realistic-if that was your daughter or sister in that R.kelly tape do you think you would just excuse her actions or would you tear her a new asshole because she knows better? Yeah R. kelly was wrong because he has a documented history of of chasing young girls and should have been punished  but since he got off we have to educate our young women and place the power in their hands instead of assuming that all older man and women are looking out for them.
Its not always a case of women giving free passes to men against other females but women demanding that we expect more from ourselves and demand that we put ourselves first. We have to be responsible for us and not expect to be seen as the victim at every sign of incident-we are stronger than that.
Maybe I have had a hard life and maybe I sound insensitive but I can't be a victim and I can't allow anyone around me to be._

 
Seriously, I am being realistic. Honestly, I don't picture my sister or daughter in a position like that because I was raised better, therefore I do better....unfortunately, all girls are not raised to be (or by) respectful women. Most "parents" are far from the definition of the word. For that reason, seeing a child exploited like that makes me sad because it's probably all she knows and angry that more adults--including men--don't take responsibility for the village. Perhaps if even one person took the initiative, we would have one less "victim" to defend.


----------



## User67 (Feb 19, 2009)

If you go to TMZ right now they just posted up pics of Rihanna that were taken after the beating. So sad! My heart is broken, I can't even believe that is her! I am about to cry, I really didn't think it was this bad.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_If you go to TMZ right now they just posted up pics of Rihanna that were taken after the beating. So sad! My heart is broken, I can't even believe that is her! I am about to cry, I really didn't think it was this bad._

 
oh my god.. i just saw the pictures.. i gasped...

...i just read the quotes that was taken from the magazine... and i know they are just magazines but sounds like she still loves him even after all that shit... hmm.. maybe hes got a big one!!!?




..only kiddin


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_oh my god.. i just saw the pictures.. i gasped...

...i just read the quotes that was taken from the magazine... and i know they are just magazines but sounds like she still loves him even after all that shit... hmm.. maybe hes got a big one!!!?




..only kiddin_

 

That is so wrong.....But funny!

I saw the pictures...so sad....Looking at my own face was made me say NO More...Hopefully she will look at the pictures and make the right decisions...But the heart is a powerful thang!!!

Weakness in Chris Brown Case -- Prior Attacks - TMZ.com

The link to the story...I figured this was not the first episode of abuse...and probably will not be the last if she returns to him without him getting help


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 20, 2009)

yooo I just saw the pics and he really beet the crap out of her. I cant believe she could take that. I dont blame her for getting the police involved. That is so messed up. The lumps on her head look terrible. poor girl.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 20, 2009)

damn .......... speechless


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

I just pray she gets better. Both physically and emotionally.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am sure knowing how she is about her appearance she is appauled that that horrible picture is being seen all over the world...So horrid what these tabloids do to people and what is allowed to be displayed all over the internet.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree. But hopefully she will get the support she deserves from the pictures going public.

I'm watching E! News and apparently Chris Brown will be getting multiple felonies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ I am watching that too...But they said they will not know that until his hearing on 3/5 ...they said he could depending on what she testifies to....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

People: Los Angeles D.A. eyeing felony charges against Chris Brown
By Randy McMullen
Conrta Costa Times
Posted: 02/19/2009 05:35:02 PM PST



It's been 11 days since Chris Brown's alleged assault of his girlfriend Rhianna, and there's been no word of any official charges against the 19-year-old singer.
According to E! Online, that doesn't mean he's not in big trouble. The entertainment Web site reported Thursday that the Los Angeles District Attorney's Office is extending the investigation, and seeking more evidence, as it ponders whether to press several serious felony charges — even attempted murder.
E! also says the office is looking at such charges as domestic violence and assault resulting in great bodily injury, both felonies. The biggest challenge, sources in the D.A.'s office and the Los Angeles Police Department told E! Online, is that there are so far no direct witnesses other than Rihanna and Brown.
Brown is accused of attacking his longtime girlfriend after a pre-Grammys party in early morning hours of Feb. 8.
E! Online reports that Rihanna told police that, while the two were fighting in his rented Lamborghini, Brown said, "I'm going to kill you," while his hands were around her neck. Rhianna, 20, also told authorities that Brown choked her until she lost consciousness.
Brown was booked by police on suspicion of making criminal threats, but he has not been formally charged with a crime. He has been free on $50,000 bail and is said to be with his family in Virginia. He has issued a statement saying he is "sorry and saddened" over the incident.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know either of them personally (obviously) but I still feel really upset about this. I feel bad for Chris for the weaknesses in human nature, and I feel horrible for Rihanna not only for the things she is personally going through but for all the women in the world that are going through the same thing every day, unnoticed. 

The truth is, abusive relationships are not easy to walk away from, and I'd be surprised if the light goes on just yet and she does leave him. My heart just aches for all the women out there who submit to the control of men...both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_damn .......... speechless




_

 
the pain in her face makes me wanna cry. just cause of her being a person. nobody deserves that.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

rihanna's face is pretty much her moneymaker and Chris fucked it up!

Apparently her b-day is on the 20th? yeesh!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought it was that he tried to choke her but didn't, then threatened to kill her?

I think they switched it around a few times


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 20, 2009)

What an animal. I hope he rots in a jail for a while.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 20, 2009)

When I saw that picture on perez hilton I seriously felt like I got punched in the stomach.  No one should have to go through something like that.  That poor girl.  I breaks my heart that he hurt her like that.  My heart goes out to her and I hope that Chris Brown goes down big time for what he did to her.


----------



## florabundance (Feb 20, 2009)

You know, I will put my hands up and admit that I was hoping that this incident would be an example of media frenzy and hysteria....and I do stand by the notion that people can change if they want to. But that picture seriously just made my heart sink.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

see, i'm sorry, but there is NOTHING she could have done to "provoke" him to do THAT to her. he's a fucking piece of shit. he should rot.


----------



## carandru (Feb 20, 2009)

Dang, from what I'm hearing CB may be pressing charges against Rhianna.  I'm sure she caught the worst of it cuz she clearly took at least three shots to the face. I'm wondering where the "eyes so swollen, she couldn't open them" part came from though.  

Still, it's hard to see anyone in this shape.  I feel so bad for BOTH of them to even be in this situation, let alone having to experience it on a national scale.  I hope and pray that they both get the help they need and are able to break the cycle of dosmestic violence.  But, I totally see this turning into a media circus of finger pointing instead. Poor kids. SMH.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

I see the police is investigating within their dept of who leaked the picture of Rihanna to TMZ...I am watching CNN and they said the "Victim" feels her privavcy has been violated and is outraged....It goes on to say the person or persons involved in the release of the picture will be dealt with accordingly....(ok fired) 

I figured she woulo have a problem with this picture being displayed for the world to see and posted on every web forum in America..I would!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

^^yup. its fucked up, but i mean shit, this is the age of the internet. anything you do or say will be posted for all to see. someone leaked the photo, which was fucked up but im not surprised. but see, she was trying to say "oh i wasnt injured that bad", or here cousin said it...but um, clearly thats a lie. he fucked her up. i have no sympathy for strong men who abuse the fuck out of females. my man saw this photo and it made him sick to his stomach. he went on a tirade "how the fuck could any dude put his hands on a female like that?? send chris brown my way and i'll show him what a real ass whoopin is all about. i dont care how made u make me, i'll just walk away i'd never put my hands on you. thats not how you show you love someone." LOL my poor baby. he has a daughter so his angry dad instincts were coming out.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Dang, from what I'm hearing CB may be pressing charges against Rhianna.  I'm sure she caught the worst of it cuz she clearly took at least three shots to the face. I'm wondering where the "eyes so swollen, she couldn't open them" part came from though.  
._

 
Hmmm  Mark Geragos is really working for his money, however as long as those pictures are evidence (and I don't think there's a way to keep them out he's going to claim she injured him), I don't see ANY jury that would find her guilty, but I guess when you get the lawyer who defended Micheal Jackson and Scott Peterson you know you need to play dirty and pull out ALLL the stops.

I love B Scott's break down of this
RiRi-Poodle
CB- Pit Bull
*YouTube - B. Scott Weighs In On Chris Brown Beating Rihanna Down!*


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah ...Shug or Azia posted that vid a few Pages back.....He is  so funny !


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

^^he's telling the truth. there's no physical comparison and there's no way on earth that would have been a fair fight. thats why its wrong. i dont give a fuck who started what. couples fight. women push buttons. men push buttons. violence is never right in any instance. a woman should never put her hands on a dude, and he should never ever put his hands on her. period.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^yup. its fucked up, but i mean shit, this is the age of the internet. anything you do or say will be posted for all to see. someone leaked the photo, which was fucked up but im not surprised. but see, she was trying to say "oh i wasnt injured that bad", or here cousin said it...but um, clearly thats a lie. he fucked her up. i have no sympathy for strong men who abuse the fuck out of females. my man saw this photo and it made him sick to his stomach. he went on a tirade "how the fuck could any dude put his hands on a female like that?? send chris brown my way and i'll show him what a real ass whoopin is all about. i dont care how made u make me, i'll just walk away i'd never put my hands on you. thats not how you show you love someone." LOL my poor baby. he has a daughter so his angry dad instincts were coming out._

 
Yeah My dh is the same way...Hell I have to do all the disciplining in my house....I tell my son...Ok when your Dad gets here you are gonna really get it....Call my dh...He was really bad today you need to really take care of this...dh comes home....is in with our son for about 30 mns...Comes out..I say so what happened....Oh we talked...I gave him another chance...

Ok damn it this is another chance number 2 thousand and 10...Can you just spank his ass please ....


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

Lmfao!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_Lmfao!!!_

 
Girl my son was talking to his Daddy...about divorce...and he said...daddy, do you think you and Mommy will ever get a divorce...Why did I hear him say...No, son...I doubt that I coud get rid of you and Mommy even if I tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...I said I heard that...and yes, you can...But it'll cost ya!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MEN!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

I know thats right!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it is really wrong that the photos showing the results of the beating got released.  That is horrible.  It is bad enough for someone to have to go through that, never mind now all the evidence photos are all over the internet.  

The whole thing just makes me sick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Exactly...people no matter if they are celebrities or not are entitled to some privacy....I hope she sues the whole department...and constantly reposting it on every website in the world is just as sad...TMZ stated the photos were set where you could not copy and paste them...I said ....really...thats funny because I see them copied and pasted


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

she should!


----------



## carandru (Feb 20, 2009)

O, I'm sure she will sue the bejesus out of the LAPD.  Probably not till the case is over though.  Whoever released it needs to be fired and have to have a little "sit down" w/ Ri Ri's family. 

I'm still wondering, with pics like this, why is the only against chris brown federal criminal threats?  It would seem they have enough evidence for more charges based on that pic alone. I'm sure the DA will come up with more before the trial though.

This is definitely about to get ugly w/ all stops being pulled out on both sides. And by both sides, I mean CB and the LAPD.  Doesn't seem like Rhianna wants too much to do w/ the actual case, although CB is going to have to drag her name through the mud to win.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Rihanna won't discuss Chris Brown, but thanks fans*

02/20/2009 4:58 PM, AP


Rihanna is finally speaking out after she was allegedly attacked by boyfriend Chris Brown — telling fans she's strong and doing well. 
A statement released by her representatives Friday says she won't comment on "the incident involving Chris Brown" at the request of authorities. 
But it says she's grateful for fan support. It also says she's strong, and doing well. 
The statement also acknowledges she's going through "a difficult time." It comes hours after the Web site TMZ released a photo that purportedly shows the battered face of Rihanna.

Friday marks Rihanna's 21st birthday.


----------



## carandru (Feb 20, 2009)

Off topic of CB/Ri Ri, b/c I'm too lazy to start another thread... and it's still on the topic of domestic violence...

Did anyone hear about the woman whose ex-boyfriend shot her in the head, but her weave stopped the bullet? 

Police: Hair Weave Stops Bullet - News- msnbc.com 

1) Thank god for the wonder of weave.. or something divine happening..b/c I've never had a weave that was bulletproof. Then again, haven't and definitely not trying to test that. 
2) Why do you have to kill me b/c I don't want you?  How f*ing crazy are you?  Probably a big reason why I didn't want you anymore in the first place.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ OM friggin G ......No way!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

im sorry but that weave story is hilarious.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

Beyond hilarious.

And all these granolas are telling me to "go natural". That bullet would have gone straight through some dreads.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^^^ LOL too funny!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Off topic of CB/Ri Ri, b/c I'm too lazy to start another thread... and it's still on the topic of domestic violence...

Did anyone hear about the woman whose ex-boyfriend shot her in the head, but her weave stopped the bullet? 

Police: Hair Weave Stops Bullet - News- msnbc.com 

1) Thank god for the wonder of weave.. or something divine happening..b/c I've never had a weave that was bulletproof. Then again, haven't and definitely not trying to test that. 
2) Why do you have to kill me b/c I don't want you? How f*ing crazy are you? Probably a big reason why I didn't want you anymore in the first place._

 
...And everyone thinks I'm crazy because I want a weave! It'll save me time doing my hair AND it's bullet proof!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Yeah I'm thinking of making some vest out of weave and selling them to the Dallas PD .. I knew I would invent something special one day.......Or NOT


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Yeah I'm thinking of making some vest out of weave and selling them to the Dallas PD .. I knew I would invent something special one day.......Or NOT_


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey, I'd buy it! You never know what kind of crazy situation I'll get myself into and I need a bullet proof weave/shoes/bra/panties??


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok would you like a straight or wavy vest...single or double tracks....also submit 2 color preferences...two tone also available for additional cost....Burgundy is rare so there will be additional cost for specialty colors... Please submit chest measurements + 99.99 to my paypal account  at 
UnBeweavable Vests.com 

we are however not offering drawzzz at this time for hygiene reasons! All weave has been recycled from the trash at Malynne's and She'Quita's Beauty Shop

Please leave positive feedback...regardless if your weave stinks or not....not pre-washed prior to shipping!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2009)

unbeweaveable vest! That is freaking priceless.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Beyond hilarious.

And all these granolas are telling me to "go natural". That bullet would have gone straight through some dreads._

 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
i don't know why this comment has me cracking up!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2009)

I am sitting here eating cereal and laughing my ass off! Tish, that was absolutely priceless.


----------



## lvgz (Feb 21, 2009)

b scott took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 22, 2009)

Yikes, just read the Us Weekly story on this.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Off topic of CB/Ri Ri, b/c I'm too lazy to start another thread... and it's still on the topic of domestic violence...

Did anyone hear about the woman whose ex-boyfriend shot her in the head, but her weave stopped the bullet? 

Police: Hair Weave Stops Bullet - News- msnbc.com 

1) Thank god for the wonder of weave.. or something divine happening..b/c I've never had a weave that was bulletproof. Then again, haven't and definitely not trying to test that. 
2) Why do you have to kill me b/c I don't want you? How f*ing crazy are you? Probably a big reason why I didn't want you anymore in the first place._

 
yeah i heard about this, this morning.
none other than my hometown.
as funny as the weave thing is the bottom line of the situation is far from that. people are plain crazy..... and like you said, he prob showed some psychotic tendencies and him trying to kill her is just proof of why she prob dumped his crazy ass in the first place.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pop star Rihanna is considering taking Chris Brown back after the R&B star showered her with gifts for her 21st birthday, it has been reported.*
The _Umbrella_ star is reportedly thinking about rekindling her romance with Brown, who is accused of assaulting her, after he bombarded her with presents.
The 19-year-old singer sent Rihanna a host of presents including an iPod and diamond necklace and bracelet and also phoned her during her low-key party last Friday.
A source told the _New York Daily News_ newspaper: "Chris called Rihanna to wish her a happy birthday. He's absolutely trying to get back into her good graces. He knows he's very much in the doghouse right now, and is doing everything he can to show her how sorry he is."
Despite Rihanna's friends being against the reunion, the Barbados-born beauty is feeling lonely without Chris.
The source added: "Rihanna so wanted Chris with her on her big day, but obviously realises why they can't be together right now. But it's becoming more and more clear that she can't be without him."
Despite her recent troubles, the _Shut Up and Drive_ singer managed to enjoy her casino-themed birthday party, held at a rented Hollywood house, and appears to be recovering from the facial injuries she sustained in the alleged attack.
The source said: "She hasn't scarred or anything. She was in a great mood. She was really celebrating not just her birthday, but life in general.
"Her theme was 'Blackjack 21' and all the guests gambled. And although there was alcohol available, Rihanna wasn't drinking."
Rihanna is now believed to be in Barbados spending time with her family.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is NO WAY she should take him back! There is no excuse for what he did. (Personally, I do hope they press charges.) What is to stop him from doing it again if he knows he can get away with it?  I'm sorry but I just cannot fathom the idea of wanting someone who would treat me that way back in my life. I like her but I will lose respect for her if she takes him back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not saying she should go back...But I am saying everyone has to make the right decision for themselves...Our thoughts are not what matters. I wouldn't loose respect for her, because who am I to judge.....I would however worry about her if he doesn't get help for his problem / anger-management issues


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I get what you're saying. I have a tendency to go off on little feminist rants. Domestic violence is a topic that gets me pretty wound up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ I agree...Lived it...But happy to say I am a wiser survivor!!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Haven't gone through it myself but have had close friends go through it. Glad to hear your situation turned out well.


----------



## User67 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am not saying she should go back...But I am saying everyone has to make the right decision for themselves...Our thoughts are not what matters. I wouldn't loose respect for her, because who am I to judge.....I would however worry about her if he doesn't get help for his problem / anger-management issues_

 
I totally agree. It's so easy for people who are outside looking in to say "Leave him!" "Never take him back" But, when you really love someone it's not that easy. And I truly believe that people really can change & hopefully he will get the help he needs & if they stay together (which I am sure they will) hopefully they will both be wiser & this will never happen again. But, only time will tell.....


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I totally agree. It's so easy for people who are outside looking in to say "Leave him!" "Never take him back" But, when you really love someone it's not that easy. And I truly believe that people really can change & hopefully he will get the help he needs & if they stay together (which I am sure they will) hopefully they will both be wiser & this will never happen again. But, only time will tell....._

 
Totally agree.  I'm not the person to judge whether or not they should get back together.  I don't think I would go right back, but you never know what you will do until you are in the situation.

It's probably unlikely that he will face jailtime or have too many charges due to that photo leaking. It will be hard to find impartial witnesses...so stupid of the whoever that was on the LAPD that released that. So, Hopefully CB will still get the help he needs to deal w/ his anger management issues and learn how to deal w/ his problems w/o using violence. He's young, so I pray that this will be a learning experience, albeit, a sad,hurtful, and preventable one.

 And hopefully Ri Ri will get the help she needs to deal  properly w/ what's happened to her, and as Tish said, be a wiser survivor.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 24, 2009)

ohh lord. so he buys her gifts. after he beats her ass. and she wants him back. 

can't say i'm surprised. didnt tina take ike back after all those times he beat her and then showered her with gifts? 

terrible cycle. i'm just glad that i personally know i deserve better than any dude who chooses to put his hands on me. i hope if this rumor is true, rihanna wises up. because that's some bullshit.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't take these rumors too seriously because you never what's really happening. So, he's gotten Herpes from her, choked her unconcious and now wants her back....it's a soap opera at this point and quite cliché. Hopefully, together or apart, they both get the help that they need.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

None of us know the circumstances or what occurred....It does not mean you are not wise or stupid if you stay after they hit you...You are not wise if you stay and allow it to happen again and again...Or you stay when they do not seek help and forgiveness for their actions.. Everyone is on the outside looking in...Until you have walked in a person's shoes you cannot say exactly what you would or would not do. The Heart is more powerful than the mind....and Most women think with their heart...which is not always a bad thing...and not necessarily a good thing. I think it is her life and just like everyone else she deserves to make her own choices and her own life mistakes based on what she thinks is best for her.  We are just Fans.....Our opinions on their lives have no merit at the end of the day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ne-Yo On Rihanna And Chris Brown| News Video | MTV

Feb 23 2009 7:28 PM EST

"I wanted to talk to them before I made a comment," he said about the much-publicized incident that occurred several hours before the Grammy Awards on February 8.  "I spoke to Rihanna. She says she's fine. She didn't go into detail about what happened. I understand it's a painful situation; I didn't push." 
Like so many of Rihanna's fans, friends and family members, Ne-Yo said he was grief-stricken after viewing the recently leaked photo of a bruised and apparently battered Rihanna shortly after her altercation with Brown. 
"I saw the picture," he said solemnly. "That just really — that hurt me to my heart, man. Again, I still don't know what happened, 'cause I haven't had the opportunity to talk to Chris yet. But to take it to that level really hurt my heart. All I can say is, I'm praying for both of them. They're both in my prayers. I haven't had a chance to talk to Chris yet. I just wanna sit down and talk to that dude and just explain if he doesn't understand: 'That's not something that's excusable, bruh. You have to get a little smarter about whatever it is going on in your relationship. You have to get a little smarter about how you handle certain situations.' " 
Still, Ne-Yo refused to be Brown's judge and jury. "I'm not going to crucify him," Ne-Yo said. "I'm not going to do that. That's still my homeboy at the end of the day. For it to go to that level was wrong. I won't say who was responsible. I won't pick no sides. I'm just saying it was wrong [that] it had to happen like that, and I'm praying for the both of them." 
Ne-Yo has had very close ties to Brown and Rihanna. In 2006, Brown and Ne-Yo co-headlined a tour that featured Lil Wayne and Juelz Santana. In 2005, Ne-Yo and Rihanna became two of the main pieces of the Def Jam puzzle when then-president Jay-Z had a hand in signing both acts. Ne-Yo penned his duet with Rihanna "I Hate That I Love You."


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

All I can do is pray for her to make whatever decision is best for *her.*


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope he is convicted and does some jail time. Should teach people out there a lesson.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I hope he is convicted and does some jail time. Should teach people out there a lesson._

 
Unfortunatly, jail time usually doesn't teach people a lesson. A lot wind up right back in jail.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^I was thinking the same thing...Like How does jail time for him teach lessons for all the men who are habitual domestic violence abusers. However it will teach..that you can't hit a celebrity and get away with it...Women are beaten every single day in this world and it will not stop with Chris Brown being sent to jail. Of course, these women don't get the publicity celebrities do...so no one cares....that they are most times beaten to a pulp and left for dead in some cases. Their constant cries for help go unheard....But a celebrity doesn't even cry for help and it is dropped off at her door steps daily even if it is not wanted. Nope this will not change anything in the world IMHO


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^I was thinking the same thing...Like How does jail time for him teach lessons for all the men who are habitual domestic violence abusers. However it will teach..that you can't hit a celebrity and get away with it...Women are beaten every single day in this world and it will not stop with Chris Brown being sent to jail. Of course, these women don't get the publicity celebrities do...so no one cares....that they are most times beaten to a pulp and left for dead in some cases. Their constant cry for helps go unheard....But a celebrity doesn't even cry for help and it is dropped off at her door steps daily even if it is not wanted. Nope this will not change anything in the world IMHO_

 
I was just thinking, hell, for the habitual abusers all it will teach them is don't kick your woman's ass on a public street.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

..Not to mention the women too scared to even speak up =/

I really need to get started volunteering with domestic violence causes.


----------



## carandru (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

  In Touch has confirmed that *Rihanna *has not pressed charges against her alleged attacker, *Chris Brown*, as of now:
_“We do not have enough evidence and there have been no charges filed on the Chris Brown case,” a spokesperson in the Los Angeles DA’s office tells In Touch. But Chris is not necessarily out of hot water, even if Rihanna never files charges. “If the state gathers up enough evidence, we will press charges with or without her testifying. It is not up to the victim.” With a March 5 arraignment date set in LA for Chris, 19, In Touch has also learned that Rihanna does not have to make an appearance at the courthouse. “She will not have to show up during the arraignment,” the spokesperson says._ 
 



got this from theybf.com, which also stated CB began anger management classes on Monday.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris Bown To Plea Self-Defense In Court - DailyFill.com


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, choked her until she was unconscious? His history doesn't exactly paint him as an angel. The whole thing smacks of spin and bullshit with his statements and I hope he is made accountable.

I'm sad that she isn't pressing charges on behalf of the many other non-celebrity women who are beaten and abused.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Wow, choked her until she was unconscious? His history doesn't exactly paint him as an angel. The whole thing smacks of spin and bullshit with his statements and I hope he is made accountable.

I'm sad that she isn't pressing charges on behalf of the many other non-celebrity women who are beaten and abused._

 
I'm sure a lot of women in the same situation are looking up to her about this- it's crazy how people will or won't do something because of a celebrity.

I was hoping she would press charges and other women would be inspired to do the same.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'm sure a lot of women in the same situation are looking up to her about this- it's crazy how people will or won't do something because of a celebrity.

I was hoping she would press charges and other women would be inspired to do the same._

 
Exactly... although I do feel bad for her to be having this crisis and then the pressure of the whole celebrity role-model thing on top of it, too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

The sad but truthful part also is that most times when women do press charges ....They become even more victimized by the court system...It's like they are put on trial and their dirty laundy is displayed for the world to find fault with. It is never about the fact that no matter what he should not have beaten me..It is tramatic what women have to go through..It is almost easier at times to just walk away from it all..Just like the picture...there is no reason a photo like that of her should never have been leaked to the media to add to her already tragic experience.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 27, 2009)

In an attempt to stop the rumor mill and end speculation how about we stop judging both parties and volunteer at our local battered women's shelter. In DC there is an organization called WEAVE (Women Empowered Against Violence) and there website is www.weave.org.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Honestly I think people should volunteer at the charity of their choice. I volunteer at a homeless shelter...Yes I was a victim of Domestic Violence and No I do not volunteer there...We should volunteer because Rihanna was in an incident? Maybe if more people promoted volunteering before this incident I could understand...Just my opinion. There are tons of charities that help women of all causes not just domestic violence...and maybe we should also support Men of Domestic Violence...that way we are not judging or speculating as well.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think it's judgemental or hypocritical to discuss what happened, or that it makes anyone better placed to have an opinion on the matter if they are directly involved with the cause. I think that discussion itself can be beneficial to the cause.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Honestly I think people should volunteer at the charity of their choice. I volunteer at a homeless shelter...Yes I was a victim of Domestic Violence and No I do not volunteer there...We should volunteer because Rihanna was in an incident? Maybe if more people promoted volunteering before this incident I could understand...Just my opinion. There are tons of charities that help women of all causes not just domestic violence...and maybe we should also support Men of Domestic Violence...that way we are not judging or speculating as well._

 
And I definitely agree with everything you are saying my post is basically to tell people to stop the speculation and building on rumors and put their money where their mouth is. I was merely giving an example of what you could do in order to be part of the solution and not just part of the peanut gallery.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Honestly people are just talking about domestic violence in general and there is really nothing bad about that....truth is power.....Unfortunatley just beause we don't discuss it here does not make it go away...But people have not been judging as of late...merely having opinions..which they are entitled to. I have not decided what I think of the whole thing...But that doesn't mean people should think like I think...People will hate CB ...or not...that is their cross to bear....Even if it shows he was defending himself...that still does not make it right for him to hit her...nor her hit him..But hell he appears to be able to run fast..so if she was kicking his ass..as he says "Run It Run It"


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I don't think it's judgemental or hypocritical to discuss what happened, or that it makes anyone better placed to have an opinion on the matter if they are directly involved with the cause. I think that discussion itself can be beneficial to the cause._

 
But in many cases we are not just discussing we are placing blame and convicting. With things like 'he deserves to rot' or 'he's a piece of shit' or 'she deserved it' or 'she's a crazy island bitch'-that goes beyond discussing and its wrong. We are receiving third, fourth, and fifth hand knowledge that is only adding fuel to the fire while we are forgetting that these are two young people who deserve privacy and respect. No Rihanna should not have to bear the burden of speaking out for every battered woman-maybe she doesn't want that task and Chris Brown does not deserve to be crucified and made an example of. The two should be held responsible for their own incident-not the mistakes of others.
Yes, discussion can be beneficial to the cause as long as it remains discussion and not a witch hunt.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But hell he appears to be able to run fast..so if she was kicking his ass..as he says "Run It Run It"_


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh good lord... Rhianna and Chris Brown are back together.. its all over the news, magazine, blogging sites.. she got lucky last time, that he didnt take the beatings any further.. you know she might not be so lucky the next time...

Rihanna and Chris Brown -- Back Together! - TMZ.com
Perez Hilton: Rihanna & Chris Brown: Together Again!!! WTF????


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG I am so shocked!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok Ya'll know I am not   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Most of us said this from the beginning....

Good for them ..I hope they make better choices this time and go thru anger management as a couple so that this does not happen again...

Matters of the heart!  All that ...there is no way she will go back....yeah okay....we all go back...sad but true! People are upset...but at the end of the day it is their lives..Not ours! 
probably more to the story than we will ever know if she took him back....


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm happy as long as they can work things out and he doesn't go buckwild again. I'm praying for both of them.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^ Hollywood Drama...Fans get all caught up in it while they keep on keeping on...That is why it's best to not get emotional or caught up in celebrity issues when we don't know the facts. Now they out chilling and making out at Diddy's mansion and everyone else is waving "Support Rihanna Banners"


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok i agree that love is blind and when you love someone you don't see the negative side in the relationship because you are so in love with that person. But if you swatch shoes with your friends/relative/a loved one etc and see this happening to them would you go back? HELL NO!

Sometime we have to act smarter and see things from a different perspective. 

I wonder if Rihanna looked at her picture after being beaten up and thought, wait a minute he just smashed my face, why should i go back and let it happen again?

Ok, it's her personal life, i am sure Chris is a "good" person etc but this is my 2 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I agree...But since we don't know the circumstances of what happened...It's hard to say why she made the decisions she made...we can only speculate as to what we would or would not do based on what we THINK or have READ happened. we really don't know...only those two know.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with you but  violance is wrong whether we know the circumstances or not.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

It is 100% Wrong...But that does not mean people have to make the decision that everyone thinks they should make...People make the decisions that are best for them and we all should support and respect that. It's not our choice to make. We don't have to like it..In reality it's really none of our business...it's just that the media makes it our business so we get all caught up and involved in issues that don't concern us. I am guilty of it as well...That is why tabloids are so successful because the public is so nosey


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree. I think people have taken their "fan status" too far. This is her personal life. We have no say so about how she should live it, even if you do buy a $10 CD. I agree to an extent with people who say that they won't support her/her music from here on out but, I really think it's sad that people are taking it so personal....And, at that point, I agree with benzito.....go volunteer at a shelter if it's that serious for you. There are too many artists out there who are probably doing worse things under the radar. I really can't consume my time trying to decide who is most like me so that I can support their music. Again, I say best of luck to both of them. I hope they can put this behind them and prove many people wrong and if not, learn and grow from this experience.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

As i said it is her life but i also said that that was my 2 cents and yes her personal life isn't my business but i just wanted to post my opinion like everyone else.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Please don't think my response was a personal attack against you...It was totally not....I was speaking for the public in general. We all have our opinions...Nothing in the world wrong with that. I am just saying we get involved and all concerned...when they don't and go on with their lives ...we are still upset about something that they obviously have moved passed. ...I said Our business..not your business....speaking in general


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Please don't think my response was a personal attack against you...It was totally not....I was speaking for the public in general. We all have our opinions...Nothing in the world wrong with that. I am just saying we get involved and all concerned...when they don't and go on with their lives ...we are still upset about something that they obviously have moved passed. ...I said Our business..not your business....speaking in general_

 
Oh i know that you are not perdonally attacking me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish both of them the best of luck and i hope that Chris leanrs something from this which is we should not take others for granted and that violence is never the answer.


----------



## User67 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG I am so shocked!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok Ya'll know I am not   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Most of us said this from the beginning....

Good for them ..I hope they make better choices this time and go thru anger management as a couple so that this does not happen again...

Matters of the heart!  All that ...there is no way she will go back....yeah okay....we all go back...sad but true! People are upset...but at the end of the day it is their lives..Not ours! 
probably more to the story than we will ever know if she took him back...._

 
You said it perfectly! It's their lives & nobody has a right to judge either one of them, especially since only they are the ones who truly know the whole story. As long as she is happy, I am happy for her. I have been to hell & back with my Husband & people are so quick to jump & say to leave the man, instead of just being supportive. People have to learn from their own mistakes & make decisions that are right for themselves. I have always followed my heart & 11 years & a beautiful baby girl later, I don't regret anything.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Girl me too!! I put up with more than I would ever encourage any woman to...But at the end of the day...the good truly out weighed the bad....Everyone said leave him..If I was you...I would, yada yah...Ok you are not me and this is my life my decision. If I make a wrong decision based on someone elses opinion ...I will forever regret it...If I make it on my own and it's wrong...lesson learned...Shame on me


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Chris Brown Charged with Two Felonies - TMZ.com

TMZ has obtained LAPD detectives notes from a search warrant in the case. According to the notes, Rihanna read a three-page text message on Brown's phone from a woman. An argument ensued and Brown allegedly tried forcing Rihanna out of the car but couldn't because she was wearing her seat belt. 

Brown then allegedly shoved Rihanna's head against the passenger window. When Rihanna turned to face him, Brown punched her, then continued punching her while driving, according to the detective's notes.

Blood spattered all over Rihanna's clothing and in the interior of the car. Her mouth was filled with blood.

Brown allegedly told Rihanna, "I'm going to beat the **** out of you when we get home. You wait and see."

Rihanna called her assistant and left a message saying, "I am on my way home. Make sure the cops are there when I get there."

Brown then replied, "You just did the stupidest thing ever. I'm going to kill you."

According to the report, Brown continued to punch Rihanna, bit her on her ear, her fingers and put her in a headlock -- she almost lost consciousness.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 5, 2009)

Wtf!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

These are the statements that were given to the police at the time of the incident....They still have not heard his story of what he claims happened. So this is one side


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 6, 2009)

*A Must-Read!*

Filed under: Rihanna > Chris Brown

*This is why Ike Turner Chris Brown's career must be over!*
*From the detective's notes:*

*"Christopher B and Robyn F have been involved in a dating relations for approx 1 and half year. On Sunday Feb 8 at 25 hours Brown was driving a vehicle with Robyn F as the front passenger on an unknown street in Los Angeles. Robin F picked brown,s cellular **phone** and picked up a three-page text message from a woman Brown had had a previous relationship with. *
*"A verbal argument ensued and Brown pulled a vehicle over in an unknown street. Reach over Robyn F with his right hand and open the car door and attempted to force her out. Brown was unable to force Robyn F out of the vehicle because she was wearing a seat **belt**. When he could not force her to exit he took his right hand and shoved her head against the passenger window of the vehcile causing an approx 1 inch raised circular contusion. *
*"Robyn F turned to face Brown and punched her in the left eye with right hand. He then drove away in the vehicle and continued to punch her in the face with his right hand while steering the vehicle with his left hand. The assault caused Robyn F Osmouth to fill with blood and blood to splatter all over her **clothing** and the interior of the vehicle. Brown looked at Robyn F and stated "I am going to beat the s–t out of you when we get home! You wait and see!? *
*"Robyn F picked her cellular phone and called her personal assistant Jennifer Rosales. Rosales did not answer the **telephone** but while her vm greeting was playing Robyn F pretended to talk to her and stated "I am on my way home. Make sure the cops are there when I get there? (this statement was made while greeting was playing and was not captured) after Robyn f faked the call, Brown and looked at her and stated, 'You just did the stupidest thing ever! Now I really am going to kill you.' *
*"Brown resumed punching Robyn F and she interlocked her fingers behind her head and brought her elbows forward to protect her face. She then bent over at the waist placing her elbows and face near her lap and in attempt to protect her face and head from the barrage of punches being levied by Brown. Brown continued to punch Robyn F on her left arm and hands, causing her to suffer a contusion on her left triceps that was approx 2 inches in diameter and numerous contusions on her left hand. Robyn f attempted to send another text message to other personal assistant Melissa Ford. Brown snatched the cellular telephone out of her hand and threw it out of the window to an unknown street. Brown continued driving and Robyn F observed his **cellular phone** in his lap. She picked up the cellular phone with her left hand, and before she could make a call, he placed her in a head lock with right hand and continued to drive the vehicle with his left hand. *
*"Brown held Robyn F close to him and bit her on her left hear. She was able to feel the vehicle swerving from right to left as Brown sped away. He stopped the vehicle in front of [address] and Robyn F turned off the car removed the key from inignition and sat on it. Brown did not know what she did with the key and began punching her in the face and arms. Brown began applying pressure to Robyn F left and right carotid arteries causing her to be unable to breath. She began to lose consciousness. She reached up with her left hand and began to attempting to gauge his eyes in attempt to flee herself. Brown bit her left **ring** and middle fingers and released her. While brown continued to punch her she turned around a place her back to against the passenger door. She brought her knees to her chest and placed her feet against Brown,s body and began pushing him away. *
*"Brown continued to punch her on legs and feet causing several contusions. Robyn F began screaming for help. And Brown exited the vehicle and walked away. A resident in the neighbor heard Robyn F,s plea for help and called 911, causing a police response. An investigation was conducted and Robyn F was issued a domestic violence protective order (EPO). Affiant conducted an interview with Melissa Ford who advised on Feb. 8 2009 at 2500 hours she received a **phone call** from Robin F from an unknown telephone number later identified as the telephone number of Officer Chavez. Robin F had advised Ford that she had been assaulted by Brown. At approx at 1 am Brown called Ford as nothing happened. Ford advised Brown that she had already talked to Robin F and was aware of what happened. Ford had advised brown that the neighbors had called police and that they were with Robyn F. Brown had asked Ford if robin F had provided police with his name. And ford advised him that she had. Brown hung up the telephone and did not call back. *
*"On Feb. 8, Brown turned himself in and was given a **copy** of the EPO and advised to not contact Robyn. *
*"On Feb. 17 Ford advised the affiant that she had received text messages from … a number that Ford recognized as belonging to Brown. In the text message Brown apologized for what he had done to Robin F. and advised Ford he was going to get help." *
*Posted: March 5, 2009 at 6:15 pm*







this boy is fucking crazy
i'm disappointed in what he did but i wasn't just ruling the boy out for second chances but after the pics of him living it up in the nice miami sun, i was kind of disgusted. 
just my opinion


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

i read the arrest warrant pdf thing yesterday. that muthafck is sick in the head. period


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Watching CNN this morning and they are stating That Rihanna is no longer cooperating with Police...and all the claims that were made by her are now "Hear Say" and unless she backs them up by testifying in court they can't use anything on that report as to what she said happened that night. At this time she has stated she will NOT be testifying or filing charges...The state will have to build it's on case.  So she must like'em sick...because she was right there in Miami living it up with him.

I guess people like who they like ...no matter the treatment. If he did all this to her He is Sick...If she stays with him and allows it what does that make her?


----------



## Septemba (Mar 6, 2009)

He could have killed her.


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Watching CNN this morning and they are stating That Rihanna is no longer cooperating with Police...and all the claims that were made by her are now "Hear Say" and unless she backs them up by testifying in court they can't use anything on that report as to what she said happened that night. At this time she has stated she will NOT be testifying or filing charges...The state will have to build it's on case.  So she must like'em sick...because she was right there in Miami living it up with him.

* I guess people like who they like ...no matter the treatment. If he did all this to her He is Sick...If she stays with him and allows it what does that make her?*_

 
Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Watching CNN this morning and they are stating That Rihanna is no longer cooperating with Police...and all the claims that were made by her are now "Hear Say" and unless she backs them up by testifying in court they can't use anything on that report as to what she said happened that night. At this time she has stated she will NOT be testifying or filing charges...The state will have to build it's on case. So she must like'em sick...because she was right there in Miami living it up with him. 
I guess people like who they like ...no matter the treatment. If he did all this to her He is Sick...If she stays with him and allows it what does that make her?_

 
Its all a mind game when it comes to domestic abuse. I was a victim of it. And watching this all play out sadly reminds me of my own circumstances in the past. Abusers are very controlling, they control your mind, your life, and even when they hurt you they spin it so you feel at fault. And it's continues. She could be really far into this, emotional abuse could have been going on for months before this. When you're in that state, and you love the person, and they abuse you and you think you're at fault and you think you need to please them for them to stop abusing you, the cycle doesn't just stop.

Sigh. This is just proof for all the women who are abused on a daily basis and they say "Im not good enough". Well, Rihannas a beautiful, talented woman at the top of her game and ontop of her industry, and a man still laid a hand on her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ I am 40 years old and I am full aware of domestic violence on EVERY personal level. I was married to it and lived it for 10 years...YES 10 years before I left the situation. So trust me I know EVERY emotion that goes along with being the victim of abuse. I have been in shelters, in hospitals, in cars and in the streets....So again...I need no definition of what a women feels when she is being abused...I see the sacrs daily...and re-live it emotionally daily....My marriage today is stronger because of it...But it is also challenged because of it. 

So I have that self biography.....Autographed and date stamped!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I am 40 years old and I am full aware of domestic violence on EVERY personal level. I was married to it and lived it for 10 years...YES 10 years before I left the situation. So trust me I know EVERY emotion that goes along with being the victim of abuse. I have been in shelters, in hospitals, in cars and in the streets....So again...I need no definition of what a women feels when she is being abused...I see the sacrs daily...and re-live it emotionally daily....My marriage today is stronger because of it...But it is also challenged because of it. 

So I have that self biography.....Autographed and date stamped!_

 

you're 40??!!!
i mean not to get off topic but you look nowhere NEAR 40!
YOU LOOK GOOD GIRL!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

^^swear to joseph i was gonna say the exact same thing!!!

FORTY???? WTF!!!!! liar! proof or its not true LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_you're 40??!!!
i mean not to get off topic but you look nowhere NEAR 40!
YOU LOOK GOOD GIRL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 yes mam I am....But thank you so much!! yeah thats the only thing my ex-husband didn't do is beat my face in...I dare not be seen in public and people could see the abuse I went through....because he was the nicest man anyone ever met! 

But after a lost baby, over 50+ stitches, broken fingers, and permanent body scars and yes most of the time going back to my abuser that I so loved....I really need no one to explain to me the emotions or thoughts that goes through a woman's mind....I cry as I type this because although it was years ago I still hear every word and feel every blow and imagine HOW can someone that loves me and that I love so much hurt me this way.

I am stepping away from responding to this thread because I am truly getting to emotionally involved with my own life struggles...

I just hope both parties in the end do whats best for them both...Not for the world's approval. Because we don't know what either of them deal with on a daily basis. 
Ok I have a few too many years of abuse...that does not make me the speaker and know all of Domestic Violence...nor why women go back...NOBODY knows!!!

As *benzito* says...Wanna have your voice heard...Go volunteer at a local shelter..because I honesty don't think our help is needed on this one...But there is a woman that is not a celebrity that IS crying for help that may just WANT to know we care. 

Thank you Missresha!! You're silly!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

^^that made me sad... i mean, im definitely happy you're happier now, but i hate to hear about anyone going thru that. i remember my aunt going thru it with several men. my mom would always drag me out the house with her at the age of 6, 7 and 9 (kept me in the car) to drive to her sisters house to whoop some dudes ass for fucking with her sister. its really sad and whats even more sad is that her daughters now, my cousins, are going thru the same shit *smh*


----------



## Rosario (Mar 6, 2009)

this whole story is just disturbing! All I have to say the pictures that were leaked out of Rhianna speak for themselves!! In my book no man should ever raise a hand at a woman PERIOD!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 6, 2009)

Tish to reiterate, I wasn't referring my post in any way maliciously towards you.

I was just routing off of your statement _which I thought was a good one._
I wasn't implying that I thought you didn't know what you were saying or anything along those lines.

I had thoughts on the issue and I quoted you because I knew you would appreciate what I had to say due to the experiences you've shared with us on other threads. <3


----------



## Lapis (Mar 6, 2009)

Tish {{hugs}}


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_






 yes mam I am....But thank you so much!! yeah thats the only thing my ex-husband didn't do is beat my face in...I dare not be seen in public and people could see the abuse I went through....because he was the nicest man anyone ever met! 

But after a lost baby, over 50+ stitches, broken fingers, and permanent body scars and yes most of the time going back to my abuser that I so loved....I really need no one to explain to me the emotions or thoughts that goes through a woman's mind....I cry as I type this because although it was years ago I still hear every word and feel every blow and imagine HOW can someone that loves me and that I love so much hurt me this way.

I am stepping away from responding to this thread because I am truly getting to emotionally involved with my own life struggles...

I just hope both parties in the end do whats best for them both...Not for the world's approval. Because we don't know what either of them deal with on a daily basis. 
Ok I have a few too many years of abuse...that does not make me the speaker and know all of Domestic Violence...nor why women go back...NOBODY knows!!!

As *benzito* says...Wanna have your voice heard...Go volunteer at a local shelter..because I honesty don't think our help is needed on this one...But there is a woman that is not a celebrity that IS crying for help that may just WANT to know we care. 

Thank you Missresha!! You're silly!!!_

 
I have nothing to say but i just want to give you a big hug








And i agree you look no where near 40.


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

poor rihanna..


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope he does jail time. Michael Vick got jail time and is now bankrupt because of dog fights. Chris Brown battered a woman, I hope he gets a punishment as well!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 10, 2009)

Tish, here's an e-hug!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 10, 2009)

so if we say that he should've walked away why don't we hold her to the same standard? if a real man doesn't hit a woman why does a 'real' woman hit a man? if what is now coming out is the truth-that he did stop the car to push her out (before the alleged beating took place) and as a reaction she hits him repeatedly and even takes off her shoes to beat him with them-when do we start to assign responsibility to her for her actions? by worrying about what message we send to young men about hitting women we completely ignore women hitting men and the responsibility we have to each other to be respectful of each other. Yes she is the 'visible' victim because of her scars and the one-sided reporting but what if he is the long-suffering victim who just couldn't take anymore and because of both their immaturity they responded with physical violence?
if she doesn't get help and receive punishment for her violent nature-this behavior will continue throughout her life. as i have stated before i do not believe that either one is completely innocent and they both need consequence and rehabilitation. prayers to both of them.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 11, 2009)

^I would certainly hit a man back for self defense if a man hit me first. If you were getting assaulted you would just sit back and do nothing?

He came out and said what he did was wrong. He apologized. There were pictures and proof. There is no "alleged" beating, there was a beating.


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^I would certainly hit a man back for self defense if a man hit me first. If you were getting assaulted you would just sit back and do nothing?

He came out and said what he did was wrong. He apologized. There were pictures and proof. There is no "alleged" beating, there was a beating._

 
if you are responding to my post you have missed my point. i have made no mention of who should take blame or playing who hit who first and i will continue to refer to it as an alleged beating because that is what it is until he is proven guilty-no matter what pictures and 'proof' the general public has. what i am challenging is the double standard and the automatic assumption that rihanna has to be the helpless victim who has gone so astray that she is no longer that pop diva but a poor, defenseless, brainwashed girl who can't make sound decisions.

now that you have addressed your ability to defend yourself would a man who is being hit be justified for hitting you if you hit him first? stories are now coming out that *she hit him first* over a text message. yeah he clearly did more damage to her because he is stronger but do we deny the fact that she too has issues with physical violence or do we sweep that under the rug because she is the woman so she is automatically the victim. 

don't make it seem like i am attacking her or any woman who defends themselves against an attacker and please don't question my ability and right to defend myself.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with that ^ Ive experienced dosmetic violence to my person but I still agree with that.

Nothing is one sided.
And holding different sexes to different standards isn't acceptable.


----------



## carandru (Mar 13, 2009)

Read this today and thess stats are disturbing to me:

link: Rihanna was responsible

 Quote:

  Corcoran's program, housed in the Commission's Division of Violence Prevention, surveyed 200 Boston youth ages 12 to 19, between Feb. 13 and 20, using the Chris Brown-Rihanna case to gauge their attitudes toward teen dating violence; 100 percent of those surveyed had heard about the incident. Among the findings:
*71%* said arguing was a normal part of a relationship
*44%* said fighting was a normal part of a relationship
*51%* said Chris Brown was responsible for the incident
*46%* said Rihanna was responsible for the incident
*52%* said both individuals were to blame for the incident, despite knowing at the time that Rihanna had been beaten badly enough to require hospital treatment
*35%* said the media were treating Rihanna unfairly
*52%* said the media were treating Chris Brown unfairly
 In addition, a significant number of males and females in the survey said Rihanna was destroying Chris Brown's career, and females were no less likely than males to come to Rihanna's defense.  
 
I don't really care about who teens consider responsible, but  I am alarmed at the number of young people who believe that FIGHTING is a NORMAL part of a relationship!!! I'm choreographing a piece for  a group of teen girls and found that after hearing their views on the incident, I too felt the need to talk to them about dating violence. It really saddened me to think of all the hurt and pain they are inviting into their lives simply by considering violence a _normal _part of a relationship. Are you going to put your foot down to something you consider normal?  Probably not. How much emotional abuse will you deal w/ due to this?  How much possible physical abuse?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 13, 2009)

12-19. i'm not surprised. if you go to chris browns myspace you'll see all his lil teenytot fans saying "I DONT CURR WUT U DID CUZ I STILL LUV YOU, I'D LET U HIT ME ANYTIME"

its enough to make you wanna fucking puke.


----------

